# Rainy, Shaz, DT, Lily's mum



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Tashi, Mrstitches, Billyboysmummy, DevilDogs and Suzy 93074
Plus any others that joined the gang last night.

We have a new member AlexT and have been given a new name by said person that I think suits most of you very well

You are now known as the MOB:biggrin:

Mob rules:
I promise to be friendly and welcoming
I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
I promise to have FUN
__________________


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Really? Sorry to sound thick but does being part of a mob mean good or bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Really? Sorry to sound thick but does being part of a mob mean good or bad


It's far better than being part of Gary Glitters gang:scared:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

hey thanks rona for the introduction.
Yes mob was ment in the nicest way possible!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> It's far better than being part of Gary Glitters gang:scared:


now that is one gang you don't want to be apart of :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> It's far better than being part of Gary Glitters gang:scared:


well thats not fair....I never mentioned Gary Glitter in that sense...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello, hang on to your knickers you are in for a bumpy ride !!!! 

That doesn't include you Lilys Mum as i don't imagine you wear any


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

you called??




oh i see 

Welcome alex! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

were back to knickers again? - just dont tell sharon or we'll have to listen about her collection again! (or rainy will be talking about the size of her a*se)


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Rainy I don't like having a camel hoof do you


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

what about me. I'm getting a tad bit fed up with being left out here.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Hey Rainy I don't like having a camel hoof do you


lol i think i've missed something here, i hope its cleaner then what having a camels hoof means to me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Hey Rainy I don't like having a camel hoof do you


God no they look hideous


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i think i've missed something here, i hope its cleaner then what having a camels hoof means to me lol


let rainy explain to you


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> were back to knickers again? - just dont tell sharon or we'll have to listen about her collection again! (or rainy will be talking about the size of her a*se)


SHE said her drawer were overflowing i merely offered friendly weight loss advice


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

no camel hoofs here or moose knuckles for that matter!

so so wrong!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what about me. I'm getting a tad bit fed up with being left out here.


Come on in... do you have knickers on today?

Sorry i think i have got my night job and the forum mixed uo sounds like an 0800 number 

I was a bit worried reading some of the kick off threads this afternoon if i was part of the reason people didn't want to post???? Are we getting a bit selfish????


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what about me. I'm getting a tad bit fed up with being left out here.


You was mentioned last night but you didn't join in


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i think i've missed something here, i hope its cleaner then what having a camels hoof means to me lol


Yes that's exactly what she meant, i did warn you


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

lol makes more sense now and it was the camel toe i was thinking of


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

me was sunning myself in lyme regis - i missed a very good thread!!! Enjoyed reading it this morning Pretty knickers on in situ!!!

Do you all have knickers for different days?
I have pretty knickers, work knickers, fat knickers, sleeping knickers, sexyblush2 knickers and skimpy-no-vpl- knickers and don't forget the magics either!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

i like comfy and to match my bra


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> Come on in... do you have knickers on today?
> 
> Sorry i think i have got my night job and the forum mixed uo sounds like an 0800 number
> 
> I was a bit worried reading some of the kick off threads this afternoon if i was part of the reason people didn't want to post???? Are we getting a bit selfish????


No, non of you are being selfish i think the problem with some newbies, like me, is worrying to much about not being able to fit in when you join a forum where alot of people already know eachother but i guess you got to remember there are other newbies and your not the only one x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> No, non of you are being selfish i think the problem with some newbies, like me, is worrying to much about not being able to fit in when you join a forum where alot of people already know eachother but i guess you got to remember there are other newbies and your not the only one x


Check out when i joined  see i'm a newbie too i am just gobby


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't wear a bra


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> me was sunning myself in lyme regis - i missed a very good thread!!! Enjoyed reading it this morning Pretty knickers on in situ!!!
> 
> Do you all have knickers for different days?
> I have pretty knickers, work knickers, fat knickers, sleeping knickers, sexyblush2 knickers and skimpy-no-vpl- knickers and don't forget the magics either!


I just have "2 small children don't you dare impregnate me again" knickers


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> me was sunning myself in lyme regis - i missed a very good thread!!! Enjoyed reading it this morning Pretty knickers on in situ!!!
> 
> Do you all have knickers for different days?
> I have pretty knickers, work knickers, fat knickers, sleeping knickers, sexyblush2 knickers and skimpy-no-vpl- knickers and don't forget the magics either!


me to!!! i have work nickers which are just plain old ones, i have my weekend and nice evening out knickers and then my matchings which are for very special occasions lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Check out when i joined  see i'm a newbie too i am just gobby


Don't we all know it:thumbup1:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> Check out when i joined  see i'm a newbie too i am just gobby


lol (dont take this the wrong way) but thats the best way to be i've figured out make yourself involved!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> I just have "2 small children don't you dare impregnate me again" knickers


I gotta give rep for that:lol::lol:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> Check out when i joined  see i'm a newbie too i am just gobby


 we love you for it!!​


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Come on in... do you have knickers on today?
> 
> Sorry i think i have got my night job and the forum mixed uo sounds like an 0800 number
> 
> I was a bit worried reading some of the kick off threads this afternoon if i was part of the reason people didn't want to post???? Are we getting a bit selfish????





Georges Mum said:


> me was sunning myself in lyme regis - i missed a very good thread!!! Enjoyed reading it this morning Pretty knickers on in situ!!!
> 
> Do you all have knickers for different days?
> I have pretty knickers, work knickers, fat knickers, sleeping knickers, sexyblush2 knickers and skimpy-no-vpl- knickers and don't forget the magics either!


All of them but add "blobby" knickers to the list!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

yep have my no vpl panties on today!

just checked - they say GRRRR on them and the front is pink tiger print


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

i nearly choked on my beer!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Do not like g strings 



I have black lace on today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> No, non of you are being selfish i think the problem with some newbies, like me, is worrying to much about not being able to fit in when you join a forum where alot of people already know eachother but i guess you got to remember there are other newbies and your not the only one x


check out when i joined i'm a gobby shi*e too

just not as gobby as rainy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

aaaw Welcome AlexT  :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Where's the rest of the MOB?

DT
SHAZ


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Tashi is at a funeral today


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Where's the rest of the MOB?
> 
> DT
> SHAZ


probs having their tea?


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what about me. I'm getting a tad bit fed up with being left out here.


Me too 

What's you initiation ritual like?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Rach said:


> Tashi is at a funeral today


yes near me. 
I'll chat to her later i expect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Rach said:


> Tashi is at a funeral today


Yes Thanks Rach she said this morning, you going to join the MOB?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Me too
> 
> What's you initiation ritual like?


what does that mean????


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i get gobby when i get going but im to shy for my own good when i first start



Mine are primark specials red silky knicker with a black lacey lookin bow on the back lol not comfy:thumbdown:


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

rona said:


> Yes Thanks Rach she said this morning, you going to join the MOB?


What have I got to do ? No dares please !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Me too
> 
> What's you initiation ritual like?


The more the merrier, but if you're anything like me, you'll have trouble keeping up:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Rach said:


> What have I got to do ? No dares please !!!


Just be you and post:thumbup:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

so is there some kind of initiation thing we have to do - have you seen that film about the vampire boys- do we have to do the chicken dance or do a handstand and repeat the twelve days of christmas with pink knickers onour head or even receipt the coolkat version of m and s flapjacks advert!.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

wow im now part of the MOB thanks guys... im delighted haha
have i missed much..
how is everyone


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Me too
> 
> What's you initiation ritual like?


I asked about one last night but they havent dvised one yet!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> wow im now part of the MOB thanks guys... im delighted haha
> have i missed much..
> how is everyone


hang on - who said you were part of the mob - you didn't do the above initiation ceremony!  :ihih:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I asked about one last night but they havent dvised one yet!


I have see above post!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> wow im now part of the MOB thanks guys... im delighted haha
> have i missed much..
> how is everyone


only my pink tigerprint knickers

and rainys camel toe


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

The only thing that everybody seems to do in the MOB is spit booze over their computers cos of laughing too much:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> I have see above post!


hehe! fab! I'll do it - but i dont know what the m&s one is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> The only thing that everybody seems to do in the MOB is spit booze over their computers cos of laughing too much:laugh:


so true!

I'm becoming an alchoholic chatting on here


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

lol ive been gone to mins to let the dog out and i'm lost already


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> hang on - who said you were part of the mob - you didn't do the above initiation ceremony!  :ihih:


ohh no have i got to do something to be in the mob  lol
i though i got out of that coz first post said i was already part of the mob lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> only my pink tigerprint knickers
> 
> and rainys camel toe


well i would say i have missed quite a bit then..!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol ive been gone to mins to let the dog out and i'm lost already


See what you've set off


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

lol dont worry we all get lost! just wait til sharon and DT get here .... then you'll be lost


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what does that mean????


You know like...... take your knickers off and wave them at the clergy or something bizarre like that LOL


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

rona said:


> The more the merrier, but if you're anything like me, you'll have trouble keeping up:biggrin:


Who cares about being slow as long as ya havin fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah theres nothing wrong with being slow lol i am very slow and am always having a laugh lol..
so is someone going to tell me what i have to do to become part of the mob
nothing too bad though


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

oh its definately fun on here today, enjoy your tea everyone packet noodles for me tonight i think lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> oh its definately fun on here today, enjoy your tea everyone packet noodles for me tonight i think lol


ohh i like them noodles lol only the chicken flavour though enjoy your dinner too lol x


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe! fab! I'll do it - but i dont know what the m&s one is?


i will see if i can find it for you!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

initiation ceremony part 2)

goes something like this...

medium pitched softly softly voice! "and today i indulged in a MARKS AND SPENCER gooey soft rich lucious sexy sweet ripe milky velvety oatful flapjack that filled the soft and beautiful cavanous stomach that belongs to me and me alone... so if you want a flapjack ....cal me anytime any place anywhere(hair flick and shoulder twitch)!!!

can you repeat that in the M and s voice!!!! PMSL!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have any knickers!!!! ON that is

Can i join in?? i want to be a part of the mob i have Vodka!!!!

Edit also i only joined in jan and i have nearly 2000 posts so i am gobby too!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

may i ask why they are not on!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> may i ask why they are not on!!!


ummmm well that would be telling :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> initiation ceremony part 2)
> 
> goes something like this...
> 
> ...


definatly can - hehe, cant do the hair flick though - short crop for me m i can pretend to ?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ohh i like them noodles lol only the chicken flavour though enjoy your dinner too lol x


me too hmy: lol thanks you too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> You know like...... take your knickers off and wave them at the clergy or something bizarre like that LOL


Trust you Angel!! lol:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

candysmum said:


> I don't have any knickers!!!! ON that is
> 
> Can i join in?? i want to be a part of the mob i have Vodka!!!!
> 
> Edit also i only joined in jan and i have nearly 2000 posts so i am gobby too!!!


oooh vodka - your in! 

so long as you compete the initiations like the rest of us!

lol cm - how did you manage that? send the kids to the kebab van for tea? :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> me too hmy: lol thanks you too


thanks iv already had mine i had a mc donalds naughty me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

awww billy is back from the groomers!!!!

He looks so so cute, she hasnt done that much (his first visit), but i can now see his face


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thanks iv already had mine i had a mc donalds naughty me lol


might be a takeaway kfc tonight for us... or the equivelent delivered!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

candysmum said:


> I don't have any knickers!!!! ON that is
> 
> Can i join in?? i want to be a part of the mob i have Vodka!!!!
> 
> Edit also i only joined in jan and i have nearly 2000 posts so i am gobby too!!!


 i hope your not wearing a skirt especialy with todays wind lol

wow 2000 thats alot of posts


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> awww billy is back from the groomers!!!!
> 
> He looks so so cute, she hasnt done that much (his first visit), but i can now see his face


so why can't we see his face???? where are the pictures??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> might be a takeaway kfc tonight for us... or the equivelent delivered!


kfc is so much better have the fully loaded lol after i have had one of them i cant eat for hours lol and nice cold ice coke lol


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thanks iv already had mine i had a mc donalds naughty me lol


i'm so jelous (spelling?) although yest i had kfc then later was still hungry so had a chinese lol i love my food :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont have the lead for my camera to upload em!  gonna buy one in town on saturday, then will introduce you all to billy!

He looks like hairy mclary (for all you parents out there)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i'm so jelous (spelling?) although yest i had kfc then later was still hungry so had a chinese lol i love my food :blushing:


ooh no i love all take aways but i have cut down loads lol..
i got a magnit sayin "a moment on the lips is a life time on the hips" lol i werent impressed wilth it at all lol


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i dont have the lead for my camera to upload em!  gonna buy one in town on saturday, then will introduce you all to billy!
> 
> He looks like hairy mclary (for all you parents out there)


THAT is not a good excuss i dont use a lead i stick the card thingy in my printer and hook the printer to my laptop to download them or i bluetooth them or i stick the card thingy in the laptop (if its the smaller one OR i use my webcam !!!!!!

LOL i have spare leads i have HUNDREDS of the things is it a small like of shape rectangle hole in the camera


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a flag pole and hang my knickers on them.

Folk then know what mood I am in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

OK had to go and cook a "proper" dinner or would have been deserted by my family, back now but NO IDEA what's going on.
#
Looks like we have some new members EXCELLENT more the merrier, did i hear vodka????????? WoooP WoooP.

Just for the record i do not have camels toe and the initiation according to DT is eating dog food and post it on You tube. DT didn't seem so keen when i asked for a copy of her doing it


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Does any of the MOB wear MUMBLERS


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ooh no i love all take aways but i have cut down loads lol..
> i got a magnit sayin "a moment on the lips is a life time on the hips" lol i werent impressed wilth it at all lol


i know i need to cut down now need to get my bikini body ready for september, but they are just sooo nice lol


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Does any of the MOB wear MUMBLERS


what are mumblers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

candysmum said:


> THAT is not a good excuss i dont use a lead i stick the card thingy in my printer and hook the printer to my laptop to download them or i bluetooth them or i stick the card thingy in the laptop (if its the smaller one OR i use my webcam !!!!!!
> 
> LOL i have spare leads i have HUNDREDS of the things is it a small like of shape rectangle hole in the camera


yes! with a usb at the other side lol

i dont understad bluetooth, and i dont have a printer lol - i left that with the ex lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Just for the record i do not have camels toe and the initiation according to DT is eating dog food and post it on You tube. DT didn't seem so keen when i asked for a copy of her doing it [/QUOTE]

sure you dont have a camel toe were belive you :nono:
eatin the dog food no problem i have done befor wet and dry lol the best tasting wass the gravey bones yummy lol..
recording it and puttin on you tube is the problem lol im abit camra shy lol 
but promise i have done it haha.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> what are mumblers?


is that where the lips are moving but you cant hear what they are saying? :001_tt2:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> what are mumblers?


They are type of shorts made by REEBOK...

They are quite short and rather tight and clingy....

They are called MUMBLERS because when you wear them you can see the lips moving but can't hear what the CILLY SUNT is saying


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> yes! with a usb at the other side lol
> 
> i dont understad bluetooth, and i dont have a printer lol - i left that with the ex lmao


well i can send you one if you want! just pm me your addy and i;ll get one in the post


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> They are type of shorts made by REEBOK...
> 
> They are quite short and rather tight and clingy....
> 
> They are called MUMBLERS because when you wear them you can see the lips moving but can't hear what the CILLY SUNT is saying


haha no sorry to disapoint i dont own a pair...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

candysmum said:


> well i can send you one if you want! just pm me your addy and i;ll get one in the post


ooh i think i love you! pm on its way lol


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> They are type of shorts made by REEBOK...
> 
> They are quite short and rather tight and clingy....
> 
> They are called MUMBLERS because when you wear them you can see the lips moving but can't hear what the CILLY SUNT is saying


oooh yeah i know them i dont own any though my tighs are in hiding


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i will send one out this week and you can love me all you want  everyone does i'm just that adorable LMFAO.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> oooh yeah i know them i dont own any though my tighs are in hiding


thanks for being my friend


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

all packaged up sally ready to go 

so hows everyones knickers i would offer you some vodka but i'm too busy drinking it still. I still haven't finished wettnig the puppies heads!!!! :aureola:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening the MOB, will be reading all this shortly but have been away at a funeral all day, Rona I am looking for a home for that lass so if you here of a special home


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> thanks for being my friend


thats ok, i have rona to thanks for that rona gave me the kick up the backside i needed to make friends with some of the people i like rather then sit around and wait for them  thanks for accepting :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> Evening the MOB, will be reading all this shortly but have been away at a funeral all day, Rona I am looking for a home for that lass so if you here of a special home


Ok, is she good with cats


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

candysmum said:


> all packaged up sally ready to go
> 
> so hows everyones knickers i would offer you some vodka but i'm too busy drinking it still. I still haven't finished wettnig the puppies heads!!!! :aureola:


mine are uncomfy lol theres alot of heads to wet how are they this evening? and mum of course?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks alex too 

Tashi sorry to hear about a funeral, sounds like youve had a very down day.

Now, what shall i have tonight?

i have a big bottle of san miguel, a bottle of red wine, and a bottle of white - suggestions please. Ive got a bottle of vodka too but nothing to use as a mixer


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh no -a Golden Retriever looking for a home? Hubby said if we move and get a bigger garden we could have another


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

oh and my knickers are fine lol!

I just need someone to show em to that doesnt take batteries


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

AlexT said:


> mine are uncomfy lol theres alot of heads to wet how are they this evening? and mum of course?


feeding AGAIN. candy is so good with them she was pantign just now bless her they make her so hot!!!!

I know i said one for each puppy once for mum and one for luck and i'm not doing to well i haven't started yet!!!

Ph tye ar ebeing seals again i love that sound! lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Ok, is she good with cats


Dont know about that one she is living with a couple of other goldens and a crested at the mo, I know they didnt have cats but dont know about neighbours etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Where's our Shaz? She was having trouble with the OH last night wasn't she?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> thanks alex too
> 
> Tashi sorry to hear about a funeral, sounds like youve had a very down day.
> 
> ...


i'd go white wine, bottle of san miguel too small lol i have no booze tonight  all got drank at weekend and not by me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh no -a Golden Retriever looking for a home? Hubby said if we move and get a bigger garden we could have another


Hurry up and move then lol cos she is a sweetie


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh and my knickers are fine lol!
> 
> I just need someone to show em to that doesnt take batteries


Oh my batteries have died!!!! and i have 3 different ones i really must get some new ones and batteries too! :thumbup:

as for the booze have it all and the vodka straight!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

defo the vodka i drink it neat its burns as it goes down lol yummy...
if not the white wine im not to keen on red 

my knickers are very comfty i cant be doing with all that clingy fancy stuff lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Dont know about that one she is living with a couple of other goldens and a crested at the mo, I know they didnt have cats but dont know about neighbours etc.


A Golden would settle with cats quite easily wouldn't they Tashi?

Sorry you have been to a funeral btw


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

candysmum said:


> feeding AGAIN. candy is so good with them she was pantign just now bless her they make her so hot!!!!
> 
> I know i said one for each puppy once for mum and one for luck and i'm not doing to well i haven't started yet!!!
> 
> Ph tye ar ebeing seals again i love that sound! lol


How many evenings you wet their heads so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

candysmum said:


> Oh my batteries have died!!!! and i have 3 different ones i really must get some new ones and batteries too! :thumbup:
> 
> as for the booze have it all and the vodka straight!!!


Actually its a fib - mine doesnt take batteries - its mains rechargable   I promise thats the truth! :thumbup: (and well worth the money too  )


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> How many evenings you wet their heads so far


If she wets them anymore they will be drowning


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hurry up and move then lol cos she is a sweetie


are you rehoming a doggie?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

candysmum said:


> feeding AGAIN. candy is so good with them she was pantign just now bless her they make her so hot!!!!
> 
> I know i said one for each puppy once for mum and one for luck and i'm not doing to well i haven't started yet!!!
> 
> Ph tye ar ebeing seals again i love that sound! lol


Thats good to hear
yep you have always got to have one for good luck
i bet its such an amazing thing to experience?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i can't drink vodka anymore, too many years of drink on the streets on a friday night when i was younger (glad i'm nothing like that now!)


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I can drink Vodka, Wine - all, Disaronno, Beer, Pimms, Brandy, Tequila and so on


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Georges Mum said:


> are you rehoming a doggie?


Yes not one of mine but by my dog belonging to the person whose funeral I went to today but will have to be a special home for her


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I can drink Vodka, Wine - all, Disaronno, Beer, Pimms, Brandy, Tequila and so on


i love disaronno but thats another one i like neat lol i always ask people about it and they say they have never heard of it lol.....
brandy and tequila are ok too but not beer...and only white wine...
so thats the alchol planned for us lol whens the party  xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Yes not one of mine but by my dog belonging to the person whose funeral I went to today but will have to be a special home for her


How would one qualify to meet criteria?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i'm an asti or a malibu and coke kinda gal lol also like sambuca

Tashi sorry to hear you had to attend a funeral today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I can drink Vodka, Wine - all, Disaronno, Beer, Pimms, Brandy, Tequila and so on


and on and on and on


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

AlexT said:


> i'm an asti or a malibu and coke kinda gal lol also like sambuca
> 
> Tashi sorry to hear you had to attend a funeral today.


I could drink with you Alex love all those specially sambucca

Funeral of a very lovely man very sad but just had to go to say goodbye


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> and on and on and on


very true lol but never on a week night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry about the funeral Tashi 

As for Shazach she was told to erm "sort her OH out" last night and hasn't been heard of since 

Where is DT?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

tashi said:


> I could drink with you Alex love all those specially sambucca
> 
> Funeral of a very lovely man very sad but just had to go to say goodbye


Always nice to go and say goodbye and remeber all the good things about them.

yeah lives you with a nice warm feeling! oh and recently found out i like white wine spritzers lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

brb food is here


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone has applied to be leader of the MOB.
I think we should have a vote at some time when everybodies here,
We also need more members, get off round the forum and start recruiting 

What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> oh and recently found out i like white wine spritzers lol


You're going to fit in with this lot:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Someone has applied to be leader of the MOB.
> I think we should have a vote at some time when everybodies here,
> We also need more members, get off round the forum and start recruiting
> 
> What do you all think?


You started the gang ROna so you wear the hat.

More members needed - please can we all gang up on Funkycub and recruit him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Someone has applied to be leader of the MOB.
> I think we should have a vote at some time when everybodies here,
> We also need more members, get off round the forum and start recruiting
> 
> What do you all think?


good idea haha i know who i want and soo do they


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> brb food is here


enjoy  xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> You started the gang ROna so you wear the hat.
> 
> More members needed - please can we all gang up on Funkycub and recruit him?


I agree Rona for leader! 
yep i agree Funkycub definately need recruiting he needs to see how great this forum is and how great people on here are!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> You started the gang ROna so you wear the hat.
> 
> More members needed - please can we all gang up on Funkycub and recruit him?


I second Rona 

and Funkycub


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

well thats nearly everyone agreed rona 
will you accept


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Trust you Angel!! lol:thumbup::thumbup:


What you insinuating Suze :001_tongue::001_tt2::001_tongue: PML


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i just found some redbull in the cupboard! so its a vodka redbull for me tonight 

wont be long lol

nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Think I might have some champagne


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i just found some redbull in the cupboard! so its a vodka redbull for me tonight
> 
> wont be long lol
> 
> nom nom nom nom nom


vodka and redball the best yummmy i like you alot lol xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i just found some redbull in the cupboard! so its a vodka redbull for me tonight
> 
> wont be long lol
> 
> nom nom nom nom nom


OMG !!!! Who the heck is going to be able to keep up with you now ??????


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i'm so jelous of you all, i want booze  i wish you could get booze take aways like you can chinese etc lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Funkycub may have left the forum


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i'm so jelous of you all, i want booze  i wish you could get booze take aways like you can chinese etc lol


You can!!! Me and hubby if run out of booze have ordered a take away delivery and asked the delivery driver to pick some wine up from the off license on the way to us...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i'm so jelous of you all, i want booze  i wish you could get booze take aways like you can chinese etc lol


i dont have none either lol

i have something much much better

WATER and guess what i can have as much as i want on tap  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I think Funkycub may have left the forum


I tried but i think it got to him today by the looks of it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I think Funkycub may have left the forum


ooh no i though every changed his mind to stay


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i'm going to clear the fridge of my many cans of coke lol it makes me hyper which is as good as drunk


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i'm going to clear the fridge of my many cans of coke lol it makes me hyper which is as good as drunk


snap again lol they banned me from drinking coke at work lol 
i get really loud and hyper and dont shut up haha xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

right am back 

what have i missed?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going off line now folks I am really tired long day yesterday and 6 hours on the road today am bushed


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am going off line now folks I am really tired long day yesterday and 6 hours on the road today am bushed


night tashi


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> snap again lol they banned me from drinking coke at work lol
> i get really loud and hyper and dont shut up haha xx


lol my mum an dentist banned me but it didn't work, i made my step nan think there was somethin wrong with me like adhd when i was younger


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Nite Nite TASHI


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am going off line now folks I am really tired long day yesterday and 6 hours on the road today am bushed


night night...xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am going off line now folks I am really tired long day yesterday and 6 hours on the road today am bushed


night night tashi


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right am back
> 
> what have i missed?


was it nice...what did you choose in the end x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am going off line now folks I am really tired long day yesterday and 6 hours on the road today am bushed


night night sweet dreams xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

nite mrs t! x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

KFC  easy, tasty but very greasy


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm here, I'm here!!! :thumbsup:

I have just tried to read this thread and other than Rainy's usual chat about my arse (I'm worried this is turning into an obsession for her!!!) Funkycub leaving  something about cameltoe and Tashi going to bed I haven't a so**ing clue what you lot are on about!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Sh xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> KFC  easy, tasty but very greasy


yummmy finger licking foods lol xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm here, I'm here!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have just tried to read this thread and other than Rainy's usual chat about my arse (I'm worried this is turning into an obsession for her!!!) Funkycub leaving  something about cameltoe and Tashi going to bed I haven't a so**ing clue what you lot are on about!!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sh xxxxxxxxxxx


Hiya where you been hubby bin trouble


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Hiya where you been hubby bin trouble


Got him sorted now!!:001_tt2::blushing::001_tt2:
Been a good wifey....:lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Got him sorted now!!:001_tt2::blushing::001_tt2:
> Been a good wifey....:lol:


Emptied his sack?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

:lol: See, marital advice - never thought I'd get that on a pet forum :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Emptied his sack?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I am not obsessed with Shazachs arse just concerned for her husbands welfare


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Emptied his sack?


PLEASE.............................


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> PLEASE.............................


he is a postman


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

AND I AM MOTHER TERESA:blushing:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> AND I AM MOTHER TERESA:blushing:


Now that I do believe


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

hehe - look what happens i turn my back for 3 mins and were talking about emptying sacks!  lmao


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

lol crude but funny


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe - look what happens i turn my back for 3 mins and were talking about emptying sacks!  lmao


what was YOU doing


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

thank feck none of you lot were on messenger! just realised what pic i had up


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I am not obsessed with Shazachs arse just concerned for her husbands welfare


What you worried in case I sat on him? :lol::devil::lol:



Lily's Mum said:


> he is a postman


PMSL........:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

hehe i was sourcing stuff to help out candysmum


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> What you worried in case I sat on him? :lol::devil::lol:
> 
> PMSL........:laugh:


stop it! your making me waste vodka! :001_tt2::001_tt2::devil::devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> What you worried in case I sat on him? :lol::devil::lol:
> 
> I don't think there is any question about that :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> thank feck none of you lot were on messenger! just realised what pic i had up


well now thats intreging xx haha


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

:crying: in all my excitement to get back i burnt my hand and dropped my noodles


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

oh i have missed loads my mate came over with her new boyfriend i had to inspect him make sure he was worthy of her.!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> :crying: in all my excitement to get back i burnt my hand and dropped my noodles


That's the early signs of the addiction, we got you hooked now


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> :crying: in all my excitement to get back i burnt my hand and dropped my noodles


is dropping your noodles a slang term for something i dont know about?? :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> :crying: in all my excitement to get back i burnt my hand and dropped my noodles


oh no poor hand and now what u gunna eat ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> well now thats intreging xx haha


not saying anything!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> not saying anything!


ooh come on no secrets here..were all friends lol 
spill


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> oh no poor hand and now what u gunna eat ..


i had another packet lol


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> is dropping your noodles a slang term for something i dont know about?? :devil:


LMAO :tongue_smilie:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> is dropping your noodles a slang term for something i dont know about?? :devil:


lol what like pooping yourself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i had another packet lol


ooh thats good then you wont go hungry to night x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rainy said:


> That's the early signs of the addiction, we got you hooked now


so so true, wait until she burns the food in the oven then you know there is so getting away for her lol


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ooh thats good then you wont go hungry to night x


lol i wish i didn't hav another packet id have got a take away, so what did i miss?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol what like pooping yourself?


lol well i know "doodle your noodle" is slang for a man wan*ing......

just wonered! :idea:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Vixie said:


> so so true, wait until she burns the food in the oven then you know there is so getting away for her lol


lol i already burn the food, looks like the OH will have to get use to cooking then i wont have to move at all


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol well i know "doodle your noodle" is slang for a man wan*ing......
> 
> just wonered! :idea:


never heard that b4


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AlexT said:


> lol i already burn the food, looks like the OH will have to get use to cooking then i wont have to move at all


now that is a good plan lol or buy take out


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i wish i didn't hav another packet id have got a take away, so what did i miss?


well billyboysmammy needs to tell me what her pic was buts not in ahurry to reveal just glad no one from here saw it lol
so we need to bribe her to tell me :devil:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol well i know "doodle your noodle" is slang for a man wan*ing......
> 
> just wonered! :idea:


unfortunately my OH is away so non of that well maybe for him but not for me


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah billyboysmammy i noticed that comment so what was this picture lol nothing rude i hope?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> never heard that b4


slang for errrm


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> slang for errrm


lol were did you find that haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

hehe nothing terrible!

just the obligatory sultry eyed cleavage pic  - for chatting to a very sexy ex conquest


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

This post is hysterical.

There are at least half a dozen different conversations going on and i have lost most of them.


It is just like being in a room full of good female friends. Well done Rona, what a lovely thread (would give you rep but it sais i must share it out) xxxxx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> slang for errrm


lol you ruddey duddey will have to try some of them


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe nothing terrible!
> 
> just the obligatory sultry eyed cleavage pic  - for chatting to a very sexy ex conquest


oh well thats not to bad after all that fuss i made lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> lol were did you find that haha


i got sent the link ages ago lol! I have to say some of them are fabulous!

I particularly like

"checking for squirrels" and "ticklin the taco" - much more original i think    :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

oh dear! I'm such a lightweight! I used to be able to drink with the rest of em but now....

1 vodka redbull and i go lightheaded!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh dear! I'm such a lightweight! I used to be able to drink with the rest of em but now....
> 
> 1 vodka redbull and i go lightheaded!


Dont worry happens to me to but i like it it's a cheap night out for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

When your not all so busy chatting tomorrow, I expect all of you to recruit one other person each. preferably some one who hasn't been on the forum long

*ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME!!!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

yes mum


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> When your not all so busy chatting tomorrow, I expect all of you to recruit one other person each. preferably some one who hasn't been on the forum long
> 
> *ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME!!!*


Sorry, I was late arriving....what are we recruiting them to?

Sh xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> When your not all so busy chatting tomorrow, I expect all of you to recruit one other person each. preferably some one who hasn't been on the forum long
> 
> *ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME!!!*


yes oh powerful one :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

of course were listening


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Sorry, I was late arriving....what are we recruiting them to?
> 
> Sh xx


The inclusive MOB, nobody to feel left out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rona said:


> preferably some one who hasn't been on the forum long


thats me out then


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thats me out then


NAH peoples that's been here a long time should be ok on their own to join newbies need help


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> The inclusive MOB, nobody to feel left out


Is Sophieex already in or can I bring her?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Well it's going to take me all night to ready through this bl**dy lot!!! Anyone care to fill me in???:yikes: looks like we have some new recruits Have they been versed on the initiation process???:yikes::yikes: Thought NOT!!! who's goin tell em
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Is Sophieex already in or can I bring her?


I was going to suggest her 

Love you Rona xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well it's going to take me all night to ready through this bl**dy lot!!! Anyone care to fill me in???:yikes: looks like we have some new recruits Have they been versed on the initiation process???:yikes::yikes: Thought NOT!!! who's goin tell em
> DT


Ask Rona - she is the Governor and we must obey her at all times


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well it's going to take me all night to ready through this bl**dy lot!!! Anyone care to fill me in???:yikes: looks like we have some new recruits Have they been versed on the initiation process???:yikes::yikes: Thought NOT!!! who's goin tell em
> DT


HeeeLLLoOOOOOO DT. Where have you been ????


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

right people i have to slope off now  Up at 5.30, see you all in the morning!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right people i have to slope off now  Up at 5.30, see you all in the morning!


light weight!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right people i have to slope off now  Up at 5.30, see you all in the morning!


nighty night sleep well xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rona said:


> When your not all so busy chatting tomorrow, I expect all of you to recruit one other person each. preferably some one who hasn't been on the forum long
> 
> *ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME!!!*


what do you mean - invite someone to our club!

what s it called - the biggest arses club or sleezy sleuths?:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Ask Rona - she is the Governor and we must obey her at all times


If I had a plonker I'd say you were pulling it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right people i have to slope off now  Up at 5.30, see you all in the morning!


can't hack the pace 

night, sleep tight :001_tt2:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If I had a plonker I'd say you were pulling it!


Dreaming are we?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

night night billyboysmammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Dreaming are we?


Nah - that was earlier - I dreamt the forum had been invaded by muppets!!! I am fully alert now


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont no everyones real names so i think we should all say our names soon so i dnt have to keep calling you all by your user names...good idea??? bad idea??
  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what do you mean - invite someone to our club!
> 
> what s it called - the biggest arses club or sleezy sleuths?:yikes:


You haven't been taking notice have you:hand::hand:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

ALso lets all GO GREEN - not pretend we aint here when really we are okay?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah - that was earlier - I dreamt the forum had been invaded by muppets!!! I am fully alert now


It was but not on this thread


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey sherlock - i have an army to run and mouths to feed - you will have to just quickly tell me what i need to do!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd never have guessed it but my name is Alex lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I AM GREEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> You'd never have guessed it but my name is Alex lol


ooh really thats a hard one didnt see that one coming lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I AM GREEN


me to lol i dont know how to cheat and pertend im not on lol xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> You'd never have guessed it but my name is Alex lol


How do you spell it?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I AM GREEN


with envy?:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ooh really thats a hard one didnt see that one coming lol x


I am Rainy, it is short for my full name. It's what my family call me.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> right people i have to slope off now  Up at 5.30, see you all in the morning!


Night SallyGirl, enjoy the dawn (or is that earlier than 5.30??)

Sh xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ooh really thats a hard one didnt see that one coming lol x


lol i know, what about you devildogz whats your name?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

haha what about

IT


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I AM GREEN


You mean you look like a cabbage!! or just act like one occassionaly


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i know, what about you devildogz whats your name?


my name is kerry xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I am Rainy, it is short for my full name. It's what my family call me.


Princess Rainita of the wee kingdom?

You'd never guess mine......:laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You mean you look like a cabbage!! or just act like one occassionaly


No I am not invisible any more. All green and I aint a veggie.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Hullo. May I join please?  Probably not tonight though, I'm going to bed. Wacked my head on a wooden log today and then threw up. :crazy: I'm fine now but I need to sleeeeeeep. What a muppet. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> You'd never have guessed it but my name is Alex lol


Hi Alex - whats a nice girl like you doing mixing with this mob


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> How do you spell it?


Erm its AL oh poop i cant remember think its IX at the end


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Princess Rainita of the wee kingdom?
> 
> You'd never guess mine......:laugh:


By wee i assume you mean small as opposed to uriney (new word :thumbsup

There is noooooo point telling me names i will never remember.

(Except yours Sharon)


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Hullo. May I join please?  Probably not tonight though, I'm going to bed. Wacked my head on a wooden log today and then threw up. :crazy: I'm fine now but I need to sleeeeeeep. What a muppet. :001_rolleyes:


I invited you earlier!! (Rainy seconded) - You are popular!! :laugh:



Lily's Mum said:


> No I am not invisible any more. All green and I aint a veggie.


You out and proud now then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> No I am not invisible any more. All green and I aint a veggie.


Hehe - you mean you've turned your light on!!!! I'm saving electric!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Erm its AL oh poop i cant remember think its IX at the end


hi there pleased to meet you


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Hullo. May I join please?  Probably not tonight though, I'm going to bed. Wacked my head on a wooden log today and then threw up. :crazy: I'm fine now but I need to sleeeeeeep. What a muppet. :001_rolleyes:


please do if you are a muppet you will fit in with this lot!! :yikes:

we are voting for a name of our club- sleezy sleuths or the big arse club, pole dancing strengthens your application.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> Hullo. May I join please?  Probably not tonight though, I'm going to bed. Wacked my head on a wooden log today and then threw up. :crazy: I'm fine now but I need to sleeeeeeep. What a muppet. :001_rolleyes:


The more the merrier, see you tomorrow
Nite Nite


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> By wee i assume you mean small as opposed to uriney (new word :thumbsup
> 
> There is noooooo point telling me names i will never remember.
> 
> (Except yours Sharon)


tut, that was a bit of anti climax then 

No wee as in small people, although it's probably much the same thing :lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> The more the merrier, see you tomorrow
> Nite Nite


Nice one Rona for going green - I approve luv


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> How do you spell it?


:closedeyes:~Don't be silly - we know you have a decree Lily - its spelt Halix!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hehe - you mean you've turned your light on!!!! I'm saving electric!!!
> lol
> DT


I've got the economy bulb


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hi Alex - whats a nice girl like you doing mixing with this mob


lol i'v decided to become abit of a rebel and i know this lot will point me in the right direction


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I've got the economy bulb


DT's shy!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I've got the economy bulb


Well If phillips got a spare two bob to put in the slot then no doubt we could run to an extra light
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> Hullo. May I join please?  Probably not tonight though, I'm going to bed. Wacked my head on a wooden log today and then threw up. :crazy: I'm fine now but I need to sleeeeeeep. What a muppet. :001_rolleyes:


Added to your toe you are not having a great day 

Hope tomorrow is better


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Christ I wanna go wee but I know there's gonna be 2 more pages when I get back and I'm having trouble keeping up anyway:laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well If phillips got a spare two bob to put in the slot then no doubt we could run to an extra light
> DT


Go on switch your light on - what r u hiding from? Be open luv...come on....


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pleased to meet you too lilly's mum, tonight has been a great night thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

right i really am lost with this now i only went to let dogs out lol.....
guess thats all the funny being part of the mob hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> DT's shy!!!


Nah DT's saving leccy!!! even the palace has to make cutbacks you know!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> DT's shy!!!


she is as shy as a tiger with a hot rod up its jacksy


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> Christ I wanna go wee but I know there's gonna be 2 more pages when I get back and I'm having trouble keeping up anyway:laugh:


you'll have to get one of those seat loo's so you can do it while you sit at the computer!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Pleased to meet you too lilly's mum, tonight has been a great night thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome


you are more than welcome Alex


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Go on switch your light on - what r u hiding from? Be open luv...come on....


It's them muppets Lily, there ganging up on me! honest they were jumping outta my puter earlier!! I bit a few heads off though!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I've invited the voice to our group! is that ok?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It's them muppets Lily, there ganging up on me! honest they were jumping outta my puter earlier!! I bit a few heads off though!


what? go put your light on NOW


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> you'll have to get one of those seat loo's so you can do it while you sit at the computer!


There called incontinence panties darling


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> I've invited the voice to our group! is that ok?


beat me to it


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> she is as shy as a tiger with a hot rod up its jacksy


PMSL - that made me smile :thumbsup::laugh:



AlexT said:


> you'll have to get one of those seat loo's so you can do it while you sit at the computer!


how about a she-wee?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> what? go put your light on NOW


No - only if mark gives me a blue one! I like blue!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There called incontinence panties darling


No not them you have to change them far to much hassle its a chair with like a hole with a bucket thing hanging in it so you can pee while you sit and not need to change yourself


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There called incontinence panties darling


I just slip on a pair of my little ones pull ups before i start in the evening


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> I've invited the voice to our group! is that ok?


who is the voice


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Shazach said:


> how about a she-wee?


haha yeh that could work too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> No not them you have to change them far to much hassle its a chair with like a hole with a bucket thing hanging in it so you can pee while you sit and not need to change yourself


Aggh - thats a comode!:eek6:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Aggh - thats a comode!:eek6:


lol yeh thats the one


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Aggh - thats a comode!:eek6:


i had to clean them when i helped out at the local hospital for a day, and they ent very nice lol


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

the voice is a new member! :yikes:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I just pi$$ on the sofa


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out the new signature guys


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Where's rainy gone? She's gone quiet and it's nearly her bed time......


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i had to clean them when i helped out at the local hospital for a day, and they ent very nice lol


yuk i can imagine especially if some one did a number two in it


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Check out the new signature guys


Should be MOB GANGSTER


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

wow shall we all put that it in lol that can be out little code hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I just pi$$ on the sofa


Better then peeing on your pole! you'd fall off!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Check out the new signature guys


Ooh do we all get one?:thumbup::


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Better then peeing on your pole! you'd fall off!


I thought she charged extra for that! :yikes::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeh go on:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Better then peeing on your pole! you'd fall off!


I never pee on a pole - not into golden showers


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I thought she charged extra for that! :yikes::lol:


Can't charge anymore at the mo = peeps are struggling with the credit crunch


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i love this mob lol 
you all great guys xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

i am a mob member now- my official title is "Mob Generator" now!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i love this mob lol
> you all great guys xx


thank you so are you


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> i am a mob member now- my official title is "Mob Generator" now!


Have you switched your light off too now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> thank you so are you


thanks XX


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Have you switched your light off too now?


The lights are off cos no one is in lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Where's rainy gone? She's gone quiet and it's nearly her bed time......


You know me so well  Just had my bath before bed


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I just pi$$ on the sofa


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> You know me so well  Just had my bath before bed


did you pee in the baff?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> did you pee in the baff?


no she just farted cos she can't afford bubble bath awright:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> did you pee in the baff?


you also know me sooo well


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> no she just farted cos she can't afford bubble bath awright:thumbup:


We havd a jacuzzi - so I don't have to fart!:thumbup: but I want a new one coz it's ten years old!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey dt whats your pink title?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> The lights are off cos no one is in lol


i told you earlier - if Mark gives me a blue one I'll turn it on! I like blue!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We havd a jacuzzi - so I don't have to fart!:thumbup: but I want a new one coz it's ten years old!


oh righty!! just click ur fingers and get Mr DT to get ya one...


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> You know me so well  Just had my bath before bed


Only, cause I'm yawning me head off here too......:Yawn::Yawn:

It's been a long monday......


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> hey dt whats your pink title?


I've gone one better - I've done a george's mum!!! but Marks ignoring me!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

RONA...mob teamleader lol
does the mob bit have to be pink??
or can i stick with blue??


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've gone one better - I've done a george's mum!!! but Marks ignoring me!!!!


WTF are you on about - you have got a BLUE one


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> RONA...mob teamleader lol
> does the mob bit have to be pink??
> or can i stick with blue??


Any colour you like, leader hasn't been voted for yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Only, cause I'm yawning me head off here too......:Yawn::Yawn:
> 
> It's been a long monday......


mmmm know how you feel and my puters gone slow so i can't really keep up.

Check out my signiture


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Any colour you like, leader hasn't been voted for yet


ooh cheers lol..
ohh we not had a final..
lets do a poll ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

.Check out my signiture[/QUOTE said:


> original lol


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've gone one better - I've done a george's mum!!! but Marks ignoring me!!!!


what do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like I'm a mere moblet!!! and I don't like it one bit!!! I wanna be a big gun!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Looks like I'm a mere moblet!!! and I don't like it one bit!!! I wanna be a big gun!


but you have gone all pink!!!


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

speakthevoice said:


> Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


yep this is the one  welcome


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

speakthevoice said:


> Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


this aint my club no. But I am the recruiter so could I interest you in joining?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

speakthevoice said:


> Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


hey welcome!! You made it over!!!!! welldone!!! and welcome too!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont have a clue what all this colour chat is about i dont have a clue how to put any of these mob titles or what mob title im suppose to have oh my my brain hurts


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

welcome x enjoy


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Why Not, that would be great, do I have to do a ritual or something (Joke) nice to meet you all and Thank You for asking me to join.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

speakthevoice said:


> Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


Welcome to the mob house


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

speakthevoice said:


> Hi is this Lily's club?? so sorry if I am wrong, But I am new here.


You looking for lilys pole dancing club!! or the mob??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i dont have a clue what all this colour chat is about i dont have a clue how to put any of these mob titles or what mob title im suppose to have oh my my brain hurts


go to edit profile at the top of you page when it come up you get a load of things down the side click on edit signature then you should be able to see were to write and upload sig pictures  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Looks like I'm a mere moblet!!! and I don't like it one bit!!! I wanna be a big gun!


What I'd give to be a moblet again


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> go to edit profile at the top of you page when it come up you get a load of things down the side click on edit signature then you should be able to see were to write and upload sig pictures  x


lol cheers heres to hoping it works


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> What I'd give to be a moblet again


Can I be a mobette? :tongue:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

AlexT said:


> i dont have a clue what all this colour chat is about i dont have a clue how to put any of these mob titles or what mob title im suppose to have oh my my brain hurts


if you edit your signature you can write it in the box! in PINK of course!!! you can be... moblet!:001_tt2:


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay so am I a Mob Member or Lily's Pole club?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i dont have a clue what all this colour chat is about i dont have a clue how to put any of these mob titles or what mob title im suppose to have oh my my brain hurts


Yes the force is strong in this one. I think we have her hooked gang


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> if you edit your signature you can write it in the box! in PINK of course!!! you can be... moblet!:001_tt2:


does it all hqave to be in pink then??


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

What is a mobette


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> What I'd give to be a moblet again


You're doing a grand job boss!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> What is a mobette


A small mob???


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Yes the force is strong in this one. I think we have her hooked gang


I know we have


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Here i go i'm goin to give it a try


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

How do you get the Pink up? And what is it I put ?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Here i go i'm goin to give it a try


what r u trying luv


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

be brave!! very very brave!! you might graduate from moblet to mob junior1


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Has it worked


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Mob= member of the MOBS

Moblet= young MOB

Mobbette=small MOB


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

How about Mob the Knob


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Mob= member of the MOBS
> 
> Moblet= young MOB
> 
> Mobbet=small MOB


I wanna be a big mob!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I know we have


Hee Hee it's wicked really, they have no idea what is about to happen to their lives.

The ruined meals, the grumpy OHs, the starving children, the incontinence pads and shakes when you have to leave the house for a few hours 

I am off I think you may have created a Monster (well done).

My puter is on go slow so i am half hour behind and my brain can't cope.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Hee Hee it's wicked really, they have no idea what is about to happen to their lives.
> 
> The ruined meals, the grumpy OHs, the starving children, the incontinence pads and shakes when you have to leave the house for a few hours
> 
> ...


MONSTER MOB!!!!!!

Nite Rainy, be following you soon.....

Sh x


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> Hee Hee it's wicked really, they have no idea what is about to happen to their lives.
> 
> The ruined meals, the grumpy OHs, the starving children, the incontinence pads and shakes when you have to leave the house for a few hours
> 
> ...


Oh no what have i let myself in for lol I like it 

Night night too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> MONSTER MOB!!!!!!
> 
> Nite Rainy, be following you soon.....
> 
> Sh x


Why aren't you a mob yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Do we get special concessions then?? can we mob the muppets ???:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

AlexT said:


> Oh no what have i let myself in for lol I like it
> 
> Night night too


Lol, You ain't seen nothing yet!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do we get special concessions then?? can we mob the muppets ???:


What a good idea:devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do we get special concessions then?? can we mob the muppets ???:


are you part of the mob


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

are we gunna have a mobs outing lol..the streets wouldnt no what had hit them..!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Why aren't you a mob yet?


All present and correct now Mrs Rona Sherlock Mob Official.:cornut:


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

I have editied my Sig but not certain if it has worked so I am testing it out now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shazach said:


> All present and correct now Mrs Rona Sherlock Mob Official.:cornut:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

night night Rainy!

Our leader will be crowned queen of the mob!:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

we r like a nest of wasps


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes it has, I am going now as I need to be up early, So all fellow MObsters I shall Good night to you all, and I shall be back...


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

speakthevoice said:


> Yes it has, I am going now as I need to be up early, So all fellow MObsters I shall Good night to you all, and I shall be back...


night night STV - can i call you that!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

well everyone thank you very much for the laught, but my doggies are telling me its time for there last night wee and then bed and i am thinking the same lol...its been lovely chattin with you all and gettin to know you all better, alex hope you enjoying the forum il catch up with you all soon.....take care....lots of hugs and kisses kerry and the chinese crested gang 
xxxxxxx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

speakthevoice said:


> Yes it has, I am going now as I need to be up early, So all fellow MObsters I shall Good night to you all, and I shall be back...


Nighty night sleep tight


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm off now, night everyone.
Don't forget your quests in the morning
More members:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

night everyone else going xxx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> well everyone thank you very much for the laught, but my doggies are telling me its time for there last night wee and then bed and i am thinking the same lol...its been lovely chattin with you all and gettin to know you all better, alex hope you enjoying the forum il catch up with you all soon.....take care....lots of hugs and kisses kerry and the chinese crested gang
> xxxxxxx


Nice chatting with you too Kerry speak to you soon night night big hugs to you and you doggies x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Nite Rona


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Since we're winding up, I'll make my excuses too :biggrin:

Night all Mobpupsters, Tc Sh xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm off now, night everyone.
> Don't forget your quests in the morning
> More members:thumbup:


Night Rona will be on it bright and early


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

night mrs mobster!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Since we're winding up, I'll make my excuses too :biggrin:
> 
> Night all Mobpupsters, Tc Sh xx


Night night


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> night mrs mobster!!


Nite nite Georges mummy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite Rona


Just got to say, love the sig


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Just got to say, love the sig


Wait till you see the name:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DSid I hear Mob? Can I join??????xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> DSid I hear Mob? Can I join??????xx


yep the more the merrier


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexT said:


> yep the more the merrier


yay...... here comes trouble!!!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> yay...... here comes trouble!!!!!


lol you had a good night?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexT said:


> lol you had a good night?


I'm just from the ministry of mayhem... and I don't mean the kids tv programme!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm just from the ministry of mayhem... and I don't mean the kids tv programme!!!


lol well im happy to be the first one to welcome you to the mob hope you enjoy 

Stupid me just realised what was ment by ministry of meyhem sorry im slow lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexT said:


> lol well im happy to be the first one to welcome you to the mob hope you enjoy


OOOH, I will!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> OOOH, I will!!!


You already know everyone well apart from maybe a few of us newbies


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexT said:


> You already know everyone well apart from maybe a few of us newbies


you could say that.. or are you an oldie disguised as a newbie??????xxx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> you could say that.. or are you an oldie disguised as a newbie??????xxx


lol I've been here sinse january but i've been hiding in the corner till now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AlexT said:


> lol I've been here sinse january but i've been hiding in the corner till now


but no longer  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

bluddy hell ladies! Its just taken me half an hour to catch up!

Right so i need to put myself down as a mobette or is it moblet in my sig. 

I need to recruit a noob today for the mob.

any other tasks?

Should i stick up a "singles" stylee add for the mob?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

good morning all you mobilettes!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning All


Hannah, you were an honourary member 2 nights ago you've just been busy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

do we have an oath to swear yet?

something like:

I promise to run amok and caause havoc and destruction wherever i go
i promise to be cheeky and crude as often as appropriate
I promise to give good advice to those in need

blah blah blah


mum rona might not like the first 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> do we have an oath to swear yet?
> 
> something like:
> 
> ...


I promise to be friendly and welcoming
I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
I promise to have FUN :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> I promise to be friendly and welcoming
> I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
> I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
> I promise to have FUN :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


ditto!:thumbup: :scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I promise to be friendly and welcoming
> I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
> I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
> I promise to have FUN :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


I like it, except the stir trouble bit, we don't want no trouble on a MOB thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> I like it, except the stir trouble bit, we don't want no trouble on a MOB thread


Read it again Rona (it sais NOT stir trouble !!!!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Read it again Rona (it sais NOT stir trouble !!!!!)


OOps that's not like me
Must be too early in the morning

You've got to fit in somewhere that we ignore any muppets that try and cause trouble on our threads.

DT will have trouble with that one:laugh:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> OOps that's not like me
> Must be too early in the morning
> 
> You've got to fit in somewhere that we ignore any muppets that try and cause trouble on our threads.
> ...


Hehe, hello SunnyMiss - we missed you!! xxx

Let me know when you've all decided the oath, I'll memorise it and then DT'll come along and muddy the waters!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Just recruited a newbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> OOps that's not like me
> Must be too early in the morning
> 
> You've got to fit in somewhere that we ignore any muppets that try and cause trouble on our threads.
> ...


Yep MUPPET free zone :sosp:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Just recruited a newbie


Who, Who, Who


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Hello, hang on to your knickers you are in for a bumpy ride !!!!
> 
> That doesn't include you Lilys Mum as i don't imagine you wear any


Well if my tum was my bum i'd b perfect:thumbup:But it's not so i,m not:mad2:. hope i'm in the mob now rainy?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> Well if my tum was my bum i'd b perfect:thumbup:But it's not so i,m not:mad2:. hope i'm in the mob now rainy?:thumbup:


Welcome to the MOB, are you a MOB, MOBLET or MOBETTE?
Nice to have a new member


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning Mob

I promise to do my best
To do my duty, To the Mob and to the Forum
To help other people, every day
Especially the muppets ON THEIR way (with a few choice words)


DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Morning Mob
> 
> I promise to do my best
> To do my duty, To the Mob and to the Forum
> ...


Not on the MOB thread PLEASE!!!!!:scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Not on the MOB thread PLEASE!!!!!:scared:


Well with luck they won't be coming on it Rona:thumbup::thumbup: and if they do my muppet launcher is loaded:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I think we should keep this thread going until we get to be hottest thread, that's just over 8000 posts at the moment.
Shouldn't take us long


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> I think we should keep this thread going until we get to be hottest thread, that's just over 8000 posts at the moment.
> Shouldn't take us long


Easy peasy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I promise to be friendly and welcoming
> I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
> I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
> I promise to have FUN :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I promise to be friendly and welcoming
> I promise to make everyone laugh at least once a day
> I promise not to stir trouble and mediate wherever appropriate
> I promise to have FUN :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:
> And eat at least one MUPPET a day


heheheheh
Yep - agree with the last line


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

lol dt  now now, they dont taste too good! Just chew em up and spit em out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol dt  now now, they dont taste too good! Just chew em up and spit em out!


I have invested in a Muppet LAuncher as it happens


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

hi can i join the mob?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> hi can i join the mob?


course you can!! once you've completed the initiation of course (it ain't painful - but tasted yuccy)
Welcome to the MOB


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have invested in a Muppet LAuncher as it happens


oooh! now thats more like it!

I might have to invest in a muppet whacker...

what do you think of this one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> hi can i join the mob?


of course!

You got the dog food ready for utube? :blink: :devil:

I'm joking but i think DT might not be


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

i think DT is hoping for a name christening ceremony? huh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I've recruited Joote!!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hooorah !! New members while i was out.

Welcome Christine and Joote 

I want one of those spankers (but that's a WHOLE different thead)

DT - I loved the pledge


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I want one of those spankers (but that's a WHOLE different thead)


feel free to start one! :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Can someone redirect Joote to the right thread she has got lost


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

could someone change the title of our thread? make it easier for newbies to find their way?


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

i got some signature action going on now....


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've recruited Joote!!
> 
> xxxxx


i'm in :devil::devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> i think DT is hoping for a name christening ceremony? huh?


Reckon there ignoring me Georges Mum - how long did it take you?? Shhhsh - it's a suprise!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reckon there ignoring me Georges Mum - how long did it take you?? Shhhsh - it's a suprise!


oooooh sounds interesting....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

joote said:


> oooooh sounds interesting....


love the signature Joote


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

rainy said:


> love the signature Joote


hmmmm it feels a bit aggressive you know.... blood red....capitals.... but im glad you like hahah


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

im a wannabe  ok now someone point me in the direction of the mob thread!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

frags said:


> im a wannabe  ok now someone point me in the direction of the mob thread!!


You made it HOOOORAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

lmao your in it frags


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Theres another new recruit Kathryn1
Hope she finds us


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

yay! welcome frags....

your a member not a wannabe!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

ive invited a few people  noone arrived here yet .....

must be my charm


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Theres another new recruit Kathryn1
> Hope she finds us


Thank you and i think i have found you!!! 

Let me know if i need to do anything else apart from drink tea and eat chocolate biscuits. lol xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Theres another new recruit Kathryn1
> Hope she finds us


YAY. Come on Kathryn


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

reckon she's looking for a suitable 'wacker' to impress us with


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I MUST go and do some real life stuff. See you all later.

Have fun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I MUST go and do some real life stuff. See you all later.
> 
> Have fun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Catch you later ! too am off - to polish my launcher! then on to a bit of target practise


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

AlexT said:


> i'm so jelous of you all, i want booze  i wish you could get booze take aways like you can chinese etc lol


you can here we have a taxi company that has a licence to sell and deliver booze


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay im here and im in!!!

.... now what lol


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!!! Im coming to you!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> WOW!!! Im coming to you!!!


Nice to see you !


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Nice to see you !


Thank you, nice to be here with you all x


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

nice to see arival of kathryn and frags!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't seem to be able to change the title.
Tashi can you?


What shall we call it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Mob Recruitment Centre


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

mobsters united? -we want this to be a long ongoing thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

When we've decided on the rules I'll put them on the first post. I love Rainys rules how about you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

yep

with dt's added muppet eating


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Thank you and i think i have found you!!!
> 
> Let me know if i need to do anything else apart from drink tea and eat chocolate biscuits. lol xxxx


Wear no knickers and drink vodka!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

candysmum said:


> Wear no knickers and drink vodka!


That's easy!!!

I do that all the time!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> That's easy!!!
> 
> I do that all the time!!!


THat is PERFECT!!!! i planon doing it saturdya night out on the town 

Well i may wear knickers as my dress is rather short :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

candysmum said:


> THat is PERFECT!!!! i planon doing it saturdya night out on the town
> 
> Well i may wear knickers as my dress is rather short :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


you don't wanna get dirty lips


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Aww I've missed this thread I feel a bit out of it  Whats going on?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> you don't wanna get dirty lips


well depends how they get dirty :aureola:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

louise5031 said:


> Aww I've missed this thread I feel a bit out of it  Whats going on?


we're a mob you need to join!!!!

Have you started Candy's picture?? I am well excited :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Haven't started yet hun I've been delayed with a couple last minute Mothers day portraits  Hope you don't mind! Will be starting her end of this week can't wait to do the yummy mummy , I will get cracking so she should be ready next week for you.

What do I need to do to join??? Just be mental like you lot I guess


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

thats about it!

Rainys got an oath to swear

and DT's got an initiation ritual for you 


change your sig too.... all member must be identified


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

louise5031 said:


> Haven't started yet hun I've been delayed with a couple last minute Mothers day portraits  Hope you don't mind! Will be starting her end of this week can't wait to do the yummy mummy , I will get cracking so she should be ready next week for you.
> 
> What do I need to do to join??? Just be mental like you lot I guess


thats fine hun no worries

and yes be mental and take the oath DT made lol


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Haven't started yet hun I've been delayed with a couple last minute Mothers day portraits  Hope you don't mind! Will be starting her end of this week can't wait to do the yummy mummy , I will get cracking so she should be ready next week for you.
> 
> What do I need to do to join??? Just be mental like you lot I guess


That shouldn't be a problem!!:lol::ciappa:

Sh xx


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, sorry had a guest this morning and now i have to go shopping :cryin: will be back asap though don't want to get even more behind then i already am!!! hope your all having a good day see sortly x


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Afternoon all.  I'm home from work with a big headache. 37 three-year-olds make a LOT of noise!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I've just noticed I'm a senior member, does this mean I'm old??!!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> I've just noticed I'm a senior member, does this mean I'm old??!!


lol yes we're the oldies


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> I've just noticed I'm a senior member, does this mean I'm old??!!


nah means you talk to much LOL



get to 1000 posts and you can be a VIP :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Afternoon mobettes. 

Anything interesting to report ?????


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

well ive just had some lunch with slightly suspicious ham.... but thats all nothing new, 

i want to get to vip!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm lost (some will say good) but what's the mob all about?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'm lost (some will say good) but what's the mob all about?


us nutty lot banding together!! and proving what a good place the forum is!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'm lost (some will say good) but what's the mob all about?


WoooooP WoooooP JSR found us !!!!!!!

Open club, feel free to stick your oar in. We are the anti muppet brigade


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

JSR said:


> I'm lost (some will say good) but what's the mob all about?


you sound like me this morning, posting on all the wrong thread saying i was in the mob lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

just incase people miss the other thread : MOB MEETING TONIGHT 8PM


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> just incase people miss the other thread : MOB MEETING TONIGHT 8PM


Thanks i hadn't noticed which thread if the meeting on this or a new one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

there is a new thread for the meeting xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Right off for billys walk and school run. 

I got loads and loads of houeswork to catch up on - i blame you all 

will be at the meeting though without fail


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> there is a new thread for the meeting xxx


Lol, maybe we should have made you chief organiser. :biggrin:xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

gosh i left last night at like 28 pages and come back to 50 
iv missed loads lol xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to nominate myself as mediator and head of comedy


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

RIGHT mobsters I have t love you all andleave you all for a short period of time i have to go and get the chidlren from school

BORING wish they could stay there i would have so much more peace!!!!

:wink::wink:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> gosh i left last night at like 28 pages and come back to 50
> iv missed loads lol xx


Think we're going for the longest thread record!! bit of a way to go yet - get posting! :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I want to nominate myself as mediator and head of comedy


You're nominating yourself on the wrong thread Honey, - or is that a not very subtle hint to the rest of us??? :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> You're nominating yourself on the wrong thread Honey, - or is that a not very subtle hint to the rest of us??? :tongue:


No i don't do subtle 

I am just confused


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

my posts are going up and up lol..
im posting to my hearts content lol....
i never shut up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I know MOB chat is lovely but can you all go read my post on dog training and behaviour and give me some ADVICE!!!!!!!!!!!

remember the pledge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

is everyone gone...
i get here and every one leaves me..well i guess i could just be a little mob on my own lol  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> is everyone gone...
> i get here and every one leaves me..well i guess i could just be a little mob on my own lol  x


Don't take it to heart it's school run time. see you later x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Don't take it to heart it's school run time. see you later x


oh lol see ya x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm back from the school run

Horried thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

me too am back! kids just about to be eating their dinner  then i need to become mrs mop and do a superquick spring clean before 8


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> me too am back! kids just about to be eating their dinner  then i need to become mrs mop and do a superquick spring clean before 8


oh mine will be fed rice and sweet and sour then i will wash up and go out to my appt and speed (within limits) back home for the Mob meeting at 8.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've joined I think... what do I do next?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I've joined I think... what do I do next?


you need mob, mobster, mobette in your signture like the rest of us.

xxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im also back from the school run, i look such a mess today and the mother's up the school are so bitchy!!! i just hid behind a tree!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Im also back from the school run, i look such a mess today and the mother's up the school are so bitchy!!! i just hid behind a tree!!!


pmsl! bet that looked a bit suss!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Im also back from the school run, i look such a mess today and the mother's up the school are so bitchy!!! i just hid behind a tree!!!


oh oh the clicky clicky groups ha me and my two mates ut them to shame hehehe

we can't stand the clicky clicky ones so me MAKE Gossip just to see how they all are.

Even that i am having an affair with the mates hubby me and her hubby walked into th eplayground hand in hand with her behind us it was a crack up


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> pmsl! bet that looked a bit suss!!


Yes i bet it did, i saw my james come out and i was like "psss" "pssss". People must of thought the tree was making noises!!! 

My hair is an absolute mess as have just tied it back as going out tonight so going to do it now for tonight.

im not in the "gang" as my son isnt in the "footie squad" or im not in the "afternoon at the sauna and health spa" group.

So me looking like i did would be very frowned upon!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

just ignore this having technical difficulties


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

The meeting is here and now open for discussions.
Please can we have ideas and suggestions from founder members followed by *ALL * other members who wish to be heard


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> The meeting is here and now open for discussions.
> Please can we have ideas and suggestions from founder members followed by *ALL * other members who wish to be heard


where do I fall in that bracket??? :incazzato:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

It aint 8'0 clock yet. We need to follow the rules.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't really remember what it's all about. 

What about a mission statement

I propose our mission is to make this a friendly place to spend some quality pet time, to frown on trolls and muppets and respect each others views and opinions

Then the pledge (which i have forgotten)
????


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> I can't really remember what it's all about.
> 
> What about a mission statement
> 
> ...


I don't wanna frown on em Rainy - I wanna launch em!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> I can't really remember what it's all about.
> 
> What about a mission statement
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me rainy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I don't wanna frown on em Rainy - I wanna launch em!


haha way to go lol......showing no mercy and all lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> It aint 8'0 clock yet. We need to follow the rules.


I think we better start otherwise we will be here til morning, no decisions need to be made until after 8


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

i also think some people should have MEDIATOR status (Rona you are good at that and i think i am too) and we are allowed to flag up (in a light hearted way) if we think a thread is heading in the wrong direction. I know it's the MODS job but they aren't always on and sometimes newbies don't realise what has gone before.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I can't really remember what it's all about.
> 
> What about a mission statement
> 
> ...


Yep, ok.

(I have a VERY high maintenance pup tonight, so apologies if I keep disappearing!)

Sh x

(Yeah - he's finally laid down....shhh everyone)


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> i also think some people should have MEDIATOR status (Rona you are good at that and i think i am too) and we are allowed to flag up (in a light hearted way) if we think a thread is heading in the wrong direction. I know it's the MODS job but they aren't always on and sometimes newbies don't realise what has gone before.


rainy you really want to be a mediator dont you hehe


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> i also think some people should have MEDIATOR status (Rona you are good at that and i think i am too) and we are allowed to flag up (in a light hearted way) if we think a thread is heading in the wrong direction. I know it's the MODS job but they aren't always on and sometimes newbies don't realise what has gone before.


There are times when it may need to be a little more than light hearted....


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I am here! 

I rushed back home put the last child to bed and i am here.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

candysmum said:


> I am here!
> 
> I rushed back home put the last child to bed and i am here.


Evening Tricia xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm here but I have to go soon so someone is going to have to fill me in tomorrow.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets have a head count.

Who is here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

im here


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope there's more than just four of us!!!
Rona? BillyBoysMum? Rainy? Tricia?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am here - Lily's Mum.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I hope there's more than just four of us!!!
> Rona? BillyBoysMum? Rainy? Tricia?


I know its abit quiet tonight a couple of people were busy but there should still be alot more of us


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here - Lily's Mum.


I knew you were here, you were in my count :biggrin:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

its not 8 yet!!!!!!


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm here and a wannabe MOB

Took me ages to get here from the 52+ pages on the thread, so am not really upto date!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes but to be fair the original time was 8pm so maybe other peeps are doing things b4 the meeting.

I am just answering ROna's call to start it earlier..


May be we could kick off with the rules, agenda,,,and stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm here, just finished dinner


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I am here just trying to sort my naughty hound out on my other thread


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

scattyk said:


> I'm here and a wannabe MOB
> 
> Took me ages to get here from the 52+ pages on the thread, so am not really upto date!!!!


hey dont worry it wont take long to catch up.


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

is there some sort of initiation? (sp)


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

scattyk said:


> is there some sort of initiation? (sp)


There will be we are still deciding on it lol i think


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

AlexT said:


> hey dont worry it wont take long to catch up.


Your joking you couldn't keep up last night and you created the name


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> There are times when it may need to be a little more than light hearted....


Yeah sometimes, how does anyone think that would go down though.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

scattyk said:


> is there some sort of initiation? (sp)


Just cross my palm with silver and your in


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to go now I'll read the thread tomorrow.


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Just cross my palm with silver and your in


Awsome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I have to go now I'll read the thread tomorrow.


ooh no your leaving lol night..xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Just cross my palm with silver and your in


Thought Coolkat (CanNOT remember her new name i told her i would have trouble) was in charge of money


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

why do I disappear when all the good stuff happens???xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Yeah sometimes, how does anyone think that would go down though.


Now Now you two don't have the first MOB argument


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> Your joking you couldn't keep up last night and you created the name


sssshhh i so could keep up lol:001_tt2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy, am I in the right place now???????:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Well i'm here - and I've just been really nice! on the wanna get rid of the lab thread!!
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> why do I disappear when all the good stuff happens???xx


Where's your pink sig Sunshine


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

im here


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I am here just trying to sort my naughty hound out on my other thread


I'm back from posting on your thread, and reading the wife wants rid of dog thread 



Nicky09 said:


> I have to go now I'll read the thread tomorrow.


Nite, Nite xx

So what we doing then???
Can we have a chant or song??:laugh:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Where's your pink sig Sunshine


I edon't know what my role is, may I suggest Minister of Mayhem???


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well i'm here - and I've just been really nice! on the wanna get rid of the lab thread!!
> DT


You wrote what I thought but my reply was more subtle.


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Where's your pink sig Sunshine


Have changed my signature, but dunno if its pink as i'm colour blind!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> You wrote what I thought but my reply was more subtle.


I just did that on the Jade thread.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Now Now you two don't have the first MOB argument


No that was a genuine question


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> rainy, am I in the right place now???????:thumbup:


Perfect!



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well i'm here - and I've just been really nice! on the wanna get rid of the lab thread!!
> DT


Yes you were, I haven't posted 'cause the whole thing makes me very sad, poor pup


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> rainy, am I in the right place now???????:thumbup:


HOORAH!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

just got here!

In my best grovelling voice _"sorry for being late"_

My feckin laptop decided to throw another hissy fit and crash. Just had to do driver updates and whole system restore...

soooorrryyyy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Really? Sorry to sound thick but does being part of a mob mean good or bad


So long as you are prepared to lose your personality and your freedom of speech its good!! I tried !!! I really did


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I still need a job,.... or a title...or can I pick my own????? sorry!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

This mob is mobbed!!!!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> just got here!
> 
> In my best grovelling voice _"sorry for being late"_
> 
> ...


Your excused!!!:thumbup:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i was reading about snakes! sorry

There was some pretty snakes though

Wheres this lab one i bes read that too!!! make sure you not getting ito trouble now DT! 

Candy just groaned she dug her bed and woke up allt he puppies and now wonders why they want feeding

AND i have been discharged from ym plastic surgeon WOO HOO

so back to the mob!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> This mob is mobbed!!!!!


hence the word mob.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So long as you are prepared to lose your personality and your freedom of speech its good!! I tried !!! I really did


Oh god no we aren't a bunch of happy la la people you can still rant can't you ???


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I still need a job,.... or a title...or can I pick my own????? sorry!


I voted you Head of thread hi-jacking :lol:



Sophiex said:


> This mob is mobbed!!!!!


Pardon???


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I voted you Head of thread hi-jacking :lol:
> 
> Pardon???


HEY thought i was the barmaid  VODKA VODKA VODKA!! I only serve VODKA!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hence the word mob.....


If you say mob mob mob mob mob mob mob, it sounds like 'snot'!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I edon't know what my role is, may I suggest Minister of Mayhem???


I like this :thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well i'm here - and I've just been really nice! on the wanna get rid of the lab thread!!
> DT


where is this thread?

Found the thread Poor Lab. HOpe he fixes the wife!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Oh god no we aren't a bunch of happy la la people you can still rant can't you ???


Nah, thats banned - you have to ignore I was born ranting or maybe it was raving:thumbup: can't remember it was a long time ago:scared:
DT


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shazach said:


> I voted you Head of thread hi-jacking :lol:
> 
> Pardon???[/QUOTE
> 
> DOne!!! so what else we 'mobbing' tonight??? did I just invent a new word???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I still need a job,.... or a title...or can I pick my own????? sorry!


Pick your own, it can always be changed if you take a job


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Pick your own, it can always be changed if you take a job


how's this???


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Is this like Dragons Den - we have a board - and then decide who can come in and who can't?

(for that reason I'm out)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

argh i keep losing disconnection! Its like the laptop has hiccoughs!

fecking technology - i hate it!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Is this like Dragons Den - we have a board - and then decide who can come in and who can't?
> 
> (for that reason I'm out)


I thought everyone was welcome?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah, thats banned - you have to ignore I was born ranting or maybe it was raving:thumbup: can't remember it was a long time ago:scared:
> DT


DT just to be clear, you only have to be pleasant on a MOB thread.
Please let rip elsewhere


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> argh i keep losing disconnection! Its like the laptop has hiccoughs!


It needs cough medicine.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

candysmum said:


> where is this thread?


Its on the dog chat section "Wife wants rid of dog"


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> argh i keep losing disconnection! Its like the laptop has hiccoughs!
> 
> fecking technology - i hate it!


u know what cures that??? a good slap (or kick in pc's case)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> I thought everyone was welcome?


No Everyone's welcome. That's what i thought anyway


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> DT just to be clear, you only have to be pleasant on a MOB thread.
> Please let rip elsewhere


let rip? the woman stinks


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> how's this???


Great:thumbup1:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> argh i keep losing disconnection! Its like the laptop has hiccoughs!
> 
> fecking technology - i hate it!


You been spitting wine at it again?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> I thought everyone was welcome?


They are she's teasing


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

rona said:


> They are she's teasing


Ahhh ok. :dita:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> let rip? the woman stinks


you don;t wa nna be here tonight then, hubs is rotten!!!! I think the surgeon added extra fart juice into his drip during surgery!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

not yet, i havent been online long enough to catch up on the thread 

i wonder if the redbull and vodka last night might be having an effect?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> you don;t wa nna be here tonight then, hubs is rotten!!!! I think the surgeon added extra fart juice into his drip during surgery!!!


yuk try living with my fella his are just like that naturaly he wakes me up in the night with the smell sometimes


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

AlexT said:


> yuk try living with my fella his are just like that naturaly he wakes me up in the night with the smell sometimes


eww im lucky the only smells like that i have to smell are from the dogs lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My hubby farts so much our duvet floats on the thermals


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> not yet, i havent been online long enough to catch up on the thread
> 
> i wonder if the redbull and vodka last night might be having an effect?


i would be worried if it takes that long to have an effect!!

Hannah and i have accidents withour laptops they fall down stairs and things 

Or jump of the kitchen side onto a concerte floor :lol: :aureola:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexT said:


> yuk try living with my fella his are just like that naturaly he wakes me up in the night with the smell sometimes


as long as he doesn't stick your head under the duvet...that's plain wrong!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> not yet, i havent been online long enough to catch up on the thread
> 
> i wonder if the redbull and vodka last night might be having an effect?


Mine did that last night, i gave up in the end.

I have a new signature


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

She did it she hijacked the thread to farts under the quilts HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> eww im lucky the only smells like that i have to smell are from the dogs lol


Oh i have to put up with that too sometimes and there quiet so they take you by supprise



Lily's Mum said:


> My hubby farts so much our duvet floats on the thermals


ours normaly floats over my head trapping me with the smell


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> She did it she hijacked the thread to farts under the quilts HAHAHAHAHA


So I'm good at my job then!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

candysmum said:


> She did it she hijacked the thread to farts under the quilts HAHAHAHAHA


lmao


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> So I'm good at my job then!!!!!:001_tt2:


yes well done VODKA?
\_/ or 3 \_/ \_/


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> yes well done VODKA?
> \_/ or 3 \_/ \_/


I just opened a bottle of cabernet sauvingnon!!!! a vodka can't hurt though!!!

Hubs is now snoring!!! could my life get any better????


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

mines sat behind me FINALLY eating his tea which i cooked at 5.30 playing a computer game called EVE!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got a bad cold, do you think vodka would help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> So I'm good at my job then!!!!!:001_tt2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> I've got a bad cold, do you think vodka would help?


yes!!!! drink so much you forget you can't breathe!!!!!!!!:ciappa:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i have my lovely scrumpy jack and my head is already going light lol i'm such a cheap date (not in the [email protected] sense just it doesn't take my fella alot of money to get me drunk)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shall we move on? whats on the agenda??


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I just opened a bottle of cabernet sauvingnon!!!! a vodka can't hurt though!!!
> 
> Hubs is now snoring!!! could my life get any better????





candysmum said:


> mines sat behind me FINALLY eating his tea which i cooked at 5.30 playing a computer game called EVE!


Mines just come in and is twittering at me whilst I'm trying catch up on this thread, honestly!!!:angry:,
Am I never going to get any quality forum time this evening????:rolleyes5::rolleyes5::rolleyes5:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> I've got a bad cold, do you think vodka would help?


OF COURSE You need at least 10 for colds
\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Mines just come in and is twittering at me whilst I'm trying catch up on this thread, honestly!!!:angry:,
> Am I never going to get any quality forum time this evening????:rolleyes5::rolleyes5::rolleyes5:


let the quality time begin....

and, yes, this was a mob meeting... what IS the agenda???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

candysmum said:


> OF COURSE You need at least 10 for colds
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/


lol defo 10 for colds are them vodkas going for anyone and what we need to do for one lol ?? x


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hello i'm having a glass of red whilst i survey the scene. 

whats the news - sorry i am late.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

have i got time for a tom tit or is the meeting gonna start


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> have i got time for a tom tit or is the meeting gonna start


what is a tom tit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Where's Rona. She must have the agenda she is The Boss.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> what is a tom tit?


sh!t... number 2.... poo..... catch me drift???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what is a tom tit?


Begins with S and ends with T has four letters and a lot of people talk it!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> sh!t... number 2.... poo..... catch me drift???


i caught you drift lol..!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Shall we move on? whats on the agenda??


yes we have moved on to vodka
\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ heres yours xxx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Begins with S and ends with T has four letters and a lot of people talk it!!!
> lol
> DT


you mean alot of people are full of it - mentioning no names...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Begins with S and ends with T has four letters and a lot of people talk it!!!
> lol
> DT


now thats a good way of puttin it lol 
you really make me laugh x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> you mean alot of people are full of it - mentioning no names...


as long as that aint me coolkat I mean Georges mum WHy the name change?????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> what is a tom tit?


LOL

I can't believe there are people in the world who don't know what a Tom Tit is. Shows i was dragged up. Bless :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

candysmum said:


> yes we have moved on to vodka
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ heres yours xxx


Cheers Candy - But just pass the bottle pleazzze


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

security breach..... beep beep beep beep... :confused5: in answer to the candy crowd...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> LOL
> 
> I can't believe there are people in the world who don't know what a Tom Tit is. Shows i was dragged up. Bless :biggrin:


tut. northerners!!!:biggrin: (only joking before I get mobbed)!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cheers Candy - But just pass the bottle pleazzze


i dont know how to draw the bottle!!! Will a very large glass do?

\ ................ /
\ .............. /
\ .......... /
\ ........ /
\______/

WHy does it look like a glass when i draw it but not when i post it??? now i have had to add the drink!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> tut. northerners!!!:biggrin: (only joking before I get mobbed)!!!


I am fom North London


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> LOL
> 
> I can't believe there are people in the world who don't know what a Tom Tit is. Shows i was dragged up. Bless :biggrin:


Why - it's a blue bird of course - a cock!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> LOL
> 
> I can't believe there are people in the world who don't know what a Tom Tit is. Shows i was dragged up. Bless :biggrin:


watch it......!!!!:biggrin: :skep:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I think we've mobbed the poor man with the wife and dog issue......:crazy:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

rainy said:


> I am fom North London


I'm From St Albans


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> I am fom North London





candysmum said:


> I'm From St Albans


and not north of watford gap hence southerners/!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

oh i have a headache!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm from Lala land


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> oh i have a headache!!!


not enough vodka!!!!!!!!!!! DRINK MORE!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Mistresses in a moment!!! He he he he he he ehe !!!! :scared:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

lol im from chez vegas


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> no camel hoofs here or moose knuckles for that matter!
> 
> so so wrong!


hahahahhahaaahahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaahaahahhahahaaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

hahahaaaaaaa


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> Mistresses in a moment!!! He he he he he he ehe !!!! :scared:


never seen it,..... good?

when is this meeting starting before I get too drunk to hijack, sorry, I mean contribute!!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Okey dokey, drowned a brownie.

See that the meeting is doing good. 

Can someone bring me up to speed please


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahahhahaaahahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaahaahahhahahaaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> hahahaaaaaaa


OH YOU CAN SEE HER LIPS!!!! YUCK!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> and not north of watford gap hence southerners/!!!


Yep a big Southern Softie 

You were very restrained on the Jade Goody thread  I will not be if i have to go back on again


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> not enough vodka!!!!!!!!!!! DRINK MORE!!!


I just had to give it all to DT!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Okey dokey, drowned a brownie.
> 
> See that the meeting is doing good.
> 
> Can someone bring me up to speed please


umm we have drunk a lot of vodka. hijacked a few threads, and umm talked about fartin"


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> Yep a big Southern Softie
> 
> You were very restrained on the Jade Goody thread  I will not be if i have to go back on again


I really had to bite my tongue on that one...very much against my nature, as you know very well with me, what you see is what you get!!!


candysmum said:


> I just had to give it all to DT!


I have a spare bottle of absolute blue if you're interested!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

rainy said:


> Yep a big Southern Softie
> 
> You were very restrained on the Jade Goody thread  I will not be if i have to go back on again


Whats happened on the Jade thread?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

candysmum said:


> I just had to give it all to DT!


And I spilt it so that don't count! (cry cry)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is Sherlock. She caused all this mayhem


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I really had to bite my tongue on that one...very much against my nature, as you know very well with me, what you see is what you get!!!
> 
> I have a spare bottle of absolute blue if you're interested!!!


oh yes send it over!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

MISSION STATEMENT? 

I HAVE TO KEEP YOU LOT ON THE STRAIGHT AND NARROW!!:devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> Whats happened on the Jade thread?


I had an opinion. apparently I was wron g. shoot me!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Where's all the newbies


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> MISSION STATEMENT?
> 
> I HAVE TO KEEP YOU LOT ON THE STRAIGHT AND NARROW!!:devil:


Your the financial controller not our mother!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

What Happened Then?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Right come on gang, what we doing cause Rainy and I have to go to bed before too long.....

1. Suggestions for mottos
2. Rules and stuff
3. Leader or whatever
4. .....????

Lets get thing moving mobettes......


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a chant..... Hannah is queen.... oh no, that's what I deamt last night!!!!!:sneaky2:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I have a chant..... Hannah is queen.... oh no, that's what I deamt last night!!!!!:sneaky2:


Hannah is queen
her teeth are green
she causes a scene
when she's being obscene..... :lol:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Your the financial controller not our mother!!


FINANCES CONTROL EVERYTHING - YOU ARE AS STRONG AS THE WEAKEST LINK - DON'T YA KNOW IT! (hair fick, shoulder toss, long sighhhhhhh )


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> FINANCES CONTROL EVERYTHING - YOU ARE AS STRONG AS THE WEAKEST LINK - DON'T YA KNOW IT! (hair fick, shoulder toss, long sighhhhhhh )


What happened to the M&S voice to go with the hair flick?????


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

back in an hour!!! Mistreses is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Hannah is queen
> her teeth are green
> she causes a scene
> when she's being obscene..... :lol:


I just tried to give you rep for that one but I'm all out this 24 hours!!!!!

so, that;'s out motto then?????


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Shazach said:


> What happened to the M&S voice to go with the hair flick?????


sigh instead - more alluring!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm back what happened?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> I'm back what happened?


I have no idea and I've been here to whole time... damn wine!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I had an opinion. apparently I was wron g. shoot me!!!


we all have them so i can't shoot you


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

What's going on all i know is i am going to bed with Shazach in a bit :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> we all have them so i can't shoot you


thank You, I wasn't criticising anyone inparticular, just maybe came accross that way... anyhooooooooooo:001_rolleyes:

I fancy a new avatar, seeing as I'm not evil (during the day):biggrin5:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

rainy said:


> What's going on all i know is i am going to bed with Shazach in a bit :thumbup:


oh do tell  :crazy:  :tongue:     :mellow:  :001_rolleyes:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> thank You, I wasn't criticising anyone inparticular, just maybe came accross that way... anyhooooooooooo:001_rolleyes:
> 
> I fancy a new avatar, seeing as I'm not evil (during the day):biggrin5:


just at night then yeah and as its night it need to stay evil lol


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> What's going on all i know is i am going to bed with Shazach in a bit :thumbup:


Don't ask me, I'm completely lost 

(Your place or mine btw  :lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Don't ask me, I'm completely lost
> 
> (Your place or mine btw  :lol


Meet in the middle (GUFFFAWWWWW, SNORT)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Don't ask me, I'm completely lost
> 
> (Your place or mine btw  :lol


I'll be up a while yet!!! I don't have to get up at sparrow fart tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey girls - look what page no we are - our fav no


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

We have another new recruit, her name is Diane Lancs - please make her welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We have another new recruit, her name is Diane Lancs - please make her welcome


of course


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> it was daylight. we finshed i climbed off the sundail just as a family pulled up in the car. It was worth it though :blush:


WHY HAVE I RUN OUT OF REP?????


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> in my defense I thought sex and the city was on, as it often is on FIVER that time of night and I can't read the sky planner without my glasses soi just read the blurred words and put it on..... I have no defensse as to why I kept it on#!!!!!!!!!


thast SUCH a bad excuse.

I watch it to watch the reports trying out the new toys but they kidnapped each other this time ! how sad.

i have only watc hed it twice though


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

oiiii what be my mob duties?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Where are all the newbies
Christine c hasn't found us yet and I can't get a message through


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Right my mobsters. I must go to bed.
i may be a little wicked while there too! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
hmy: hmy: hmy: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> Right my mobsters. I must go to bed.
> i may be a little wicked while there too! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
> hmy: hmy: hmy: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


have a VeRY good night, er sleep!!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

candysmum said:


> Right my mobsters. I must go to bed.
> i may be a little wicked while there too! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
> hmy: hmy: hmy: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


have fun, night night


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm off my youngest has woken up with a sore noony and needs some mummy hugs


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> I'm off my youngest has woken up with a sore noony and needs some mummy hugs


bless!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I'm off my youngest has woken up with a sore noony and needs some mummy hugs


Sudocrem!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Cruel[/QUOTE]

I am shocked!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Sudocrem!!!


Already applied after a cold flannel and some Calpol she is now fine and loving the extra night time attention with Daddy.

Night xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

niht hun!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> I am shocked!


Now why does that not surprise me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish this wasn't my thread!!!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> I wish this wasn't my thread!!!!!


how come???


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok guys, thats enuff now, remember we have smalls reading this forum, and this is not why they logged in. 
Keep it Clean or the Mods will get Mean.
thx in advance
3reddogs
Moderator


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Now why does that not surprise me?


why


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok guys, thats enuff now, remember we have smalls reading this forum, and this is not why they logged in.
> Keep it Clean or the Mods will get Mean.
> thx in advance
> 3reddogs
> Moderator


That's why, it's gone far past it


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am de mobbing myself. 

I am out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> That's why, it's gone far past it


That's an understatement....i cannot believe half of what i have read...certainly sheds a whole new light on some people.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That's an understatement....i cannot believe half of what i have read...certainly sheds a whole new light on some people.


i haven't been here the past hour thanks - been watching tv!:nono:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> i haven't been here the past hour thanks - been watching tv!:nono:


And I didn't mention names.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so pleased im not in the gang... its gone way past funny...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

i felt a lil bit uncomfy :S with it all


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry It wasn't supposed to be like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm sorry It wasn't supposed to be like that


i no i just think so people have maybe got the wrong idea and changed it into something else so i just stayed aways for a bit....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

marion..d said:


> so pleased im not in the gang... its gone way past funny...


You and me both. Thankfully i never follow the crowd and never will. What i do, i do alone off my own back. 



DevilDogz said:


> i felt a lil bit uncomfy :S with it all


When ANYONE feels uncomfortable they should remove themselves from the situation immediately. Saves everyone getting tarred with the same brush.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I have just Heavily edited this thread.. sorry to anyone who posted on it that feels i was using a heavy hand, but some posts made no sense after i removed the offending posts, so deleted those to.. 
please try to keep it clean guys, we do have Smalls reading the forums to.

Thank you
3reddogs
Moderator.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Apologies to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx no harm was intended xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I have just Heavily edited this thread.. sorry to anyone who posted on it that feels i was using a heavy hand, but some posts made no sense after i removed the offending posts, so deleted those to..
> please try to keep it clean guys, we do have Smalls reading the forums to.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> When ANYONE feels uncomfortable they should remove themselves from the situation immediately. Saves everyone getting tarred with the same brush.


i no what you mean thats why i didnt post but this isnt how rona wanted it or most of the other people that was part of it ..x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Thanks....


once again. sorry, consider my head hung in shame.....

Can I hijack onto something nice???


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Apologies to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx no harm was intended xxx


Yeah i apologies too


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> once again. sorry, consider my head hung in shame.....
> 
> Can I hijack onto something nice???


It would be nice to keep it going, to try and integrate some of the newbies, if they haven't been put off by reading the thread tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i no what you mean thats why i didnt post but this isnt how rona wanted it or most of the other people that was part of it ..x


I can understand that but when these things do get out of hand...as they often can, just step back...as you say you did do, or remove yourself from situation. I dont believe anyone wanted it to get out of hand.  



LittleMissSunshine said:


> once again. sorry, consider my head hung in shame.....
> 
> Can I hijack onto something nice???


You hijack a thread?....ive never heard such rubbish. That's not in your nature.  :001_tt2:
Now go find yourself a cute kitten pic thread to hijack...lol.  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

is it still on then, but back to how it was ment to be ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> is it still on then, but back to how it was ment to be ??


We'll see how it goes tomorrow when Rainy and Shaz get back.

Nite Nite


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> is it still on then, but back to how it was ment to be ??


Its still open Devildogz.. because i know you are all having a bit of fun, hence i spent the time to edit it rather then close it.. all i ask is its kept clean and .. like every other thread, takes note of the rules of pet forum.. 
I have to say it is nice to see some apologies posted.. i thank you all for that.
3reddogs
moderator


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I can understand that but when these things do get out of hand...as they often can, just step back...as you say you did do, or remove yourself from situation. I dont believe anyone wanted it to get out of hand.
> 
> You hijack a thread?....ive never heard such rubbish. That's not in your nature.  :001_tt2:
> Now go find yourself a cute kitten pic thread to hijack...lol.  :thumbup:


Me hijack???? NEVER!!!! I'll give it a go!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Me hijack???? NEVER!!!! I'll give it a go!!!


Ive been known to do it once or twice  
Is it fun?.........................YOU BET. :cornut:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll have to hijack another time,I'm off xxxcc nite xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll have to hijack another time,I'm off xxxcc nite xxx


Nite nite sweetiepie....xxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nite nite sweetiepie....xxxx


nite, I'll returen the rep when allowed!!!!

Nite hun xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Woohoo, i've just signed up for the Race for Life in May and an 8 mile Midnight Walk in June for our local cancer hospice 

Go me :thumbup:


....and this is from the girl that gets tired walking to the bus stop!!!!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Woohoo, i've just signed up for the Race for Life in May and an 8 mile Midnight Walk in June for our local cancer hospice
> 
> Go me :thumbup:
> 
> ....and this is from the girl that gets tired walking to the bus stop!!!!!


my sister doing that walk too......


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Woohoo, i've just signed up for the Race for Life in May and an 8 mile Midnight Walk in June for our local cancer hospice
> 
> Go me :thumbup:
> 
> ....and this is from the girl that gets tired walking to the bus stop!!!!!


You doing the one for Ashgate hospice in chesterfield?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

marion..d said:


> my sister doing that walk too......


the midnight walk? ooh that's well cool  me and my friend are doing it, and a couple of the ladies that I work with on weekends is doing it too 

should be fun!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> You doing the one for Ashgate hospice in chesterfield?


noooo it's for the Pendleside Hospice in Lancashire 

i'd do that one too if I could though lol!! I tried searching just for 'midnight walk' on google cos I thought this would be the only one, but there's loads of them going on! Never knew they were so popular 

Are you doing the Chesterfield one?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> noooo it's for the Pendleside Hospice in Lancashire
> 
> i'd do that one too if I could though lol!! I tried searching just for 'midnight walk' on google cos I thought this would be the only one, but there's loads of them going on! Never knew they were so popular
> 
> Are you doing the Chesterfield one?


no i didn't know there were either thats really good to hear they have more than one. Yeah i haven't sighned up yet but i want to do it, i only found out today when it was on. i hope they all go well.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

.my sister and portia elizabeth live in same town... so knew which one she meant.....


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

marion..d said:


> .my sister and portia elizabeth live in same town... so knew which one she meant.....


Did you know there were other? its nice to know there are its for a good cause and ive heard they're really great walks


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> no i didn't know there were either thats really good to hear they have more than one. Yeah i haven't sighned up yet but i want to do it, i only found out today when it was on. i hope they all go well.


Thanks, yours too 

i've never done anything like this before, I literally get tired walking down the street so god knows how i'm gonna do the 5km for RFL and the 8 mile for the midnight walk LOL


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Thanks, yours too
> 
> i've never done anything like this before, I literally get tired walking down the street so god knows how i'm gonna do the 5km for RFL and the 8 mile for the midnight walk LOL


lol tell me about it, neither have i, i only found out about it last year and it was too late to do it then, we'll have to keep eachother informed on how they go


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Also just read up on mine its an 13mile walk  i'm going to be knackard


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol tell me about it, neither have i, i only found out about it last year and it was too late to do it then, we'll have to keep eachother informed on how they go


ooh I only just saw the banner for the midnight walk outside the hospice a few weeks back, I don't know if they've done one before or not cos I don't remember there being one last year, but Race for Life has been around us for ages and i've been meaning to do it for a while now  i'm aiming to raise £150 for the race for life and I don't know how much for the midnight walk... my friends are gonna be sick of me asking for money :ciappa:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Also just read up on mine its an 13mile walk  i'm going to be knackard


: : blimey! that's massive!!! Puts ours to shame lol!! it costs us a tenner to do it and we get a midnight walk T-shirt and refreshments including a bacon butty :cornut:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> ooh I only just saw the banner for the midnight walk outside the hospice a few weeks back, I don't know if they've done one before or not cos I don't remember there being one last year, but Race for Life has been around us for ages and i've been meaning to do it for a while now  i'm aiming to raise £150 for the race for life and I don't know how much for the midnight walk... my friends are gonna be sick of me asking for money :ciappa:


lol tell me about it me too, luckely my work is huge so i will be asking them for sponsors i think, yeah having a look at the website for mine and this is their second so i think it's a new thing


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> : : blimey! that's massive!!! Puts ours to shame lol!! it costs us a tenner to do it and we get a midnight walk T-shirt and refreshments including a bacon butty :cornut:


yeah mine too makes it so much more worth the while a bacon butty


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol tell me about it me too, luckely my work is huge so i will be asking them for sponsors i think, yeah having a look at the website for mine and this is their second so i think it's a new thing


it should be really exciting starting it at midnight, god knows what time we'll finish it though! I've booked the day after it off work just in case LOL no doubt i'll end up taking the week of college too to recover  lol when we get tired we'll just have to think of the bacon butty, hopefully it'll spur us on to do those last few miles LOL


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> it should be really exciting starting it at midnight, god knows what time we'll finish it though! I've booked the day after it off work just in case LOL no doubt i'll end up taking the week of college too to recover  lol when we get tired we'll just have to think of the bacon butty, hopefully it'll spur us on to do those last few miles LOL


lol i hope it will no way would i miss out on free food :biggrin5: yeah i think i may have to book a few days off after for my poor legs hehe i think it will be late early morning (if that makes sense) haha i bet i'll be the last one across i hope they will make lots of butties i'll be hungry. Is anyone else walking with you on this or RFL?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> lol i hope it will no way would i miss out on free food :biggrin5: yeah i think i may have to book a few days off after for my poor legs hehe i think it will be late early morning (if that makes sense) haha i bet i'll be the last one across i hope they will make lots of butties i'll be hungry. Is anyone else walking with you on this or RFL?


lol yeah it makes sense!! Probably between like half 4 or half 5 I reckon...although i'll probably still be dragging myself along at 4pm, never mind 4am :scared:

yeah, i'm doing both of them with the same person  I asked her if she'd do the midnight walk with me and she said she would as long as I did RFL with her, so that's how we've ended up doing both :thumbup:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> lol yeah it makes sense!! Probably between like half 4 or half 5 I reckon...although i'll probably still be dragging myself along at 4pm, never mind 4am :scared:
> 
> yeah, i'm doing both of them with the same person  I asked her if she'd do the midnight walk with me and she said she would as long as I did RFL with her, so that's how we've ended up doing both :thumbup:


hehe well thats ok then i haven't recruited any walks yet to walk with me but i know a few people who would like to going to ask them in the morning. i can see me still walking at that time or fast asleep have a quick "nap" mid walk


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> hehe well thats ok then i haven't recruited any walks yet to walk with me but i know a few people who would like to going to ask them in the morning. i can see me still walking at that time or fast asleep have a quick "nap" mid walk


LOL yeah, waking up like "where the hell is everyone " lol and they're all in the pub having celebratory drinks or something haha yeah it'll be more fun if you have someone to do it with, I might see if I can find a couple more people to do it lol I bet you'll see someone you know anyway on the night, it's surprising how many people do these things


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL yeah, waking up like "where the hell is everyone " lol and they're all in the pub having celebratory drinks or something haha yeah it'll be more fun if you have someone to do it with, I might see if I can find a couple more people to do it lol I bet you'll see someone you know anyway on the night, it's surprising how many people do these things


yeah it is, i'm sure there will be, alot of my fellas family wanted to do it this year so i will remind them in the moring and get our forms printed off. i'm actually really excited about it. Do you think i should do some training? have you/are you?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> yeah it is, i'm sure there will be, alot of my fellas family wanted to do it this year so i will remind them in the moring and get our forms printed off. i'm actually really excited about it. Do you think i should do some training? have you/are you?


yay get them all involved! It'll be a proper laugh with a group of you together lol! I know how you feel, it's proper exciting! I haven't done any training and I don't think I will.....probably should but if it's just a walk I doubt it'll be too strenuous, but it's a hell of long way, especially your 13 miles   I reckon it'd be good to fit a bit in where you can but if you don't have time then I doubt it'll be a major disaster


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> yay get them all involved! It'll be a proper laugh with a group of you together lol! I know how you feel, it's proper exciting! I haven't done any training and I don't think I will.....probably should but if it's just a walk I doubt it'll be too strenuous, but it's a hell of long way, especially your 13 miles   I reckon it'd be good to fit a bit in where you can but if you don't have time then I doubt it'll be a major disaster


no i don't think it'll be too bad especially if you can just go at your own paice. i think my training wil be my usual walks with the dog lol i think legs will feel it most if anything


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> no i don't think it'll be too bad especially if you can just go at your own paice. i think my training wil be my usual walks with the dog lol i think legs will feel it most if anything


haha yeah, that's a good way of getting the practise in  lol yeah I know what you mean about the legs, I feel it with them mostly! Are you allowed to bring dogs on your midnight walk? Ours said we're not allowed but I dunno if it's different for different walks


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> haha yeah, that's a good way of getting the practise in  lol yeah I know what you mean about the legs, I feel it with them mostly! Are you allowed to bring dogs on your midnight walk? Ours said we're not allowed but I dunno if it's different for different walks


No i dont think we are either i didn't check because i know mine wont be able to walk that far bless her. i think i better be off to bed now you'll have to let me know how they go if we don't speak before then but i'm sure we will  night nice talking to you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexT said:


> No i dont think we are either i didn't check because i know mine wont be able to walk that far bless her. i think i better be off to bed now you'll have to let me know how they go if we don't speak before then but i'm sure we will  night nice talking to you


Yeah, I think we'd better start saving our energy up lol 

Night night!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been recruited, how do i join  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

morning ladies. I crashed again last night, took me 2 hours to get the laptop up and running, so decided to call it a day 

grrrr


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

morning guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

morning george 

i'm so bloody annoyed with my failing tecnology! what did i miss?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Morning. A very bleary Rainy this morning NOOOOOOO Sleep. Small person wriggled in my bed all night.

She is running about happy as Larry and i am like a zombie.

Sorry Rona i forgot about our younger members 

Will keep it good clean fun from now on.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning all, Sorry Rona, Reddogs and all, never meant to offend anyone 
I promise to be good from now on, if I'm forgiven......

Sh xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Its still open Devildogz.. because i know you are all having a bit of fun, hence i spent the time to edit it rather then close it.. all i ask is its kept clean and .. like every other thread, takes note of the rules of pet forum..
> I have to say it is nice to see some apologies posted.. i thank you all for that.
> 3reddogs
> moderator


I'm sorry too... :blushing:

Mornign all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Morning all, thanks for all the apologies, some of you had nothing to apologies for
Are we still on then to make this the hottest thread on the forum?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Morning all, thanks for all the apologies, some of you had nothing to apologies for
> Are we still on then to make this the hottest thread on the forum?


I'm still game!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

me too!

sorry i missed the fun last night!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im still up for it, sorry i missed it all last night as well. but am here now. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

How many posts do we need to be the longest????


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> How many posts do we need to be the longest????


the word association thread has over 8,000 posts and the counting to a million nearly 4.000 so a fair amount yet
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

*gasping for air* I have just waded through all of that! Don't you all go on


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

you have to over take my thread too  

I'mve very proud of my hottest thread NEVER did i think it would get there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> *gasping for air* I have just waded through all of that! Don't you all go on


and on and on and on 

Glad you are up to speed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

candysmum said:


> you have to over take my thread too
> 
> I'mve very proud of my hottest thread NEVER did i think it would get there!


Yours is currently tops of the most viewed thread Candy
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi ya folks


hope all is well.

my sincerest apologies if I caused anyone any offence last night - that was not my intention at all.

I got carried away, bit like when down the pub with my girl friends.

However I realise this is a pet forum and not the place to air my filth.


Once again many sorries,,, will be squeaky clean from now on.


Mrs D


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Moooorning everyone 

bleh, i've got sooooo much college work to do today, it's depressing


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yours is currently tops of the most viewed thread Candy
> DT


i know but i'm 3rd on the hottest thread


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

candysmum said:


> i know but i'm 3rd on the hottest thread


fantastic, well done!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Moooorning everyone
> 
> bleh, i've got sooooo much college work to do today, it's depressing


ooo too bad  what are you studying??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Are we hot yet??????? or just luke warm?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Are we hot yet??????? or just luke warm?????


I think we can classify ourselves as HOT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

New topic to keep the thread going - What is your secret talent (keep it clean, no repeats of last night PLEASE)


I can sing better than the average warbler but i only sing when i have had a few drinks, in the car, or when i am in the house on my own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Are we hot yet??????? or just luke warm?????


Bl**dy boiling more like!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Afternoon all.  I got sent home from work because I'm ill and they don't want any more germs.  I've been sleeping and watching Jeremy Kyle and snuggling with my doggy. 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> Afternoon all.  I got sent home from work because I'm ill and they don't want any more germs.  I've been sleeping and watching Jeremy Kyle and snuggling with my doggy.
> 
> What's everyone up to?


ooooo i love a good duvet day.

My small people are napping and i am half watching Neighbours.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> ooooo i love a good duvet day.
> 
> My small people are napping and i am half watching Neighbours.


We're watching neighbours too, I didn't get up until noon...was absolute bliss!!! really needed the sleep!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> We're watching neighbours too, I didn't get up until noon...was absolute bliss!!! really needed the sleep!


Nice. I really miss lie ins.

My smallest person ended up in with us all night so i have had nooooooo sleep :blink: Bless her she slept like an angel


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> Nice. I really miss lie ins.
> 
> My smallest person ended up in with us all night so i have had nooooooo sleep :blink: Bless her she slept like an angel


did you not try feeding her alcohol... I really shouldn't be allowed children should I???lol or maybe you needed the alcohol!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok all wrist slapping over.

Lets get back on track.

Can any of you come up with what MOB or MOBS stand for

something like
My oversized bum Shaz,

Come on get the humour up and running

If your really creative try

Moblet or Mobette


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok all wrist slapping over.
> 
> Lets get back on track.
> 
> ...


Move Over Bosses Sit!
More On Back


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> did you not try feeding her alcohol... I really shouldn't be allowed children should I???lol or maybe you needed the alcohol!!


God No alcohol and poorly children really do not mix whatever way you look at it.

I would feel 10x as bad today if i had had a drink last night


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok all wrist slapping over.
> 
> Lets get back on track.
> 
> ...


*M*ental *O*ld *B*iddieS


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

rainy said:


> *M*ental *O*ld *B*iddieS


i'm not old


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> *M*ental *O*ld *B*iddieS


Like that one:thumbup:

Do you think I'm gonna be in trouble later for mine


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Ok all wrist slapping over.
> 
> Lets get back on track.
> 
> ...


MOBLETS can stand for Make Our Best Laughter Even Though we Sin....

I know that's not what you meant but hey!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> MOBLETS can stand for Make Our Best Laughter Even Though we Sin....
> 
> I know that's not what you meant but hey!!!


HaHa love it:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Like that one:thumbup:
> 
> Do you think I'm gonna be in trouble later for mine


Nah she will never keep up with it all and i can be bribed :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Mad Overexcitable Babes................


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Nah she will never keep up with it all and i can be bribed :thumbup:


OK what's it gonna cost me, I ain't rich you know


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> OK what's it gonna cost me, I ain't rich you know


Money can't buy what i had in mind. I will leave one in the "bank" and let you know  Thinking ahead to that Goldie one day


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

RIGHT i am goign to get ready for my interview

SO i must love you and leave you all. The nerves are going to start kickign in soon. What if i get lost?? the college is MASSIVE! oh no i'll get lost i know i will.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Mad Overexcitable Babes................


That's what got us in trouble last night.

It's the best so far, bit exclusive for the chaps but not sure any of them want to join us


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Marvellous Original Babes


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

candysmum said:


> RIGHT i am goign to get ready for my interview
> 
> SO i must love you and leave you all. The nerves are going to start kickign in soon. What if i get lost?? the college is MASSIVE! oh no i'll get lost i know i will.


Take some "rescue remedy" if you can stop off and get some it will help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

MAD OLD BATS

MORELIKE!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

most ordinary babes


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> most ordinary babes


ORDINARY what the heck about you is ORDINARY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like we've got

My original bunch - shaz


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> ORDINARY what the heck about you is ORDINARY!!!!!!!!!!!!


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!!!!!!:001_tongue:

running out of ideas now.......:blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Catch you later got to do real life stuff now


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> Catch you later got to do real life stuff now


me too... what the heck is real life though????? you mean like eastenders and Emmerdale??? they are real!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally I think my 
MAD OLD BATS
Suited well!
i'll give some more suggestions though seeing as it didn't go down too well!

Mental Old Broards.
Manic Odd bints.
Moldy Old babes

DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Personally I think my
> MAD OLD BATS
> Suited well!
> i'll give some more suggestions though seeing as it didn't go down too well!
> ...


Gosh you really know how to build ones self esteem don't ya...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Gosh you really know how to build ones self esteem don't ya...


Yep - and that was being gentle


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've just eaten my last piece of fudge :thumbdown:

anyone fancy sending me some more, the clotted cream variety please


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I've just eaten my last piece of fudge :thumbdown:
> 
> anyone fancy sending me some more, the clotted cream variety please


I bough my hubs some thorntons fudge bars yesterday.... it's now staring at me saying eat mee!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I bough my hubs some thorntons fudge bars yesterday.... it's now staring at me saying eat mee!!!!!


omg they're the best type of fudge!! I'm jealous of him haha! Go on, have a little bit...i'm sure he won't mind 

I had a bag of Julian Graves fudge, it was quite a big bag so it's lasted me since Monday


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My hubby's cousin was once engaged to the heir of Thorntons,,,,she dumped him..talk about mad....all that lovely free choccie we could have had


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I bough my hubs some thorntons fudge bars yesterday.... it's now staring at me saying eat mee!!!!!


I'd eat it and blame it on the dogs


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> My hubby's cousin was once engaged to the heir of Thorntons,,,,she dumped him..talk about mad....all that lovely free choccie we could have had


silly cow!!!! but image how fat you'd get!!!!!!!! I also have a vieneese bar and a cappauchino bar........... I'm off out with dogs before I scoff the lot!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I love seeing my dogs eat toffee - I don't do it too often before you all lay in to me..but it is sooooo funny...


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> silly cow!!!! but image how fat you'd get!!!!!!!! I also have a vieneese bar and a cappauchino bar........... I'm off out with dogs before I scoff the lot!!!


It was unbelievable, I still cannot look her in the eye,,,when I look at her I just see all this lost chocolate....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I love seeing my dogs eat toffee - I don't do it too often before you all lay in to me..but it is sooooo funny...


Poppy looks hilarious with brussel sprouts, they are o big she had to bob her head up and down while trying to get her mouth round them!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

*WE'RE 10% THERE TO HOTTEST THREAD*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

lets talk about our days.

I got up at a reasonable time. Let the dogs out to ablute. Whilst they were abluting I did my recycling.

Then I prepared food for 2 doglets and 2 cats.

I then returned upstairs with my hot mug of tea.

Had shower, got dressed. GOt all the kids washed and dressed.

Gave all kids breakfaast, washed up.

Took kids and dogs out for walk. Very windy but bright.


Did all my housewor. 

Gave kids lunch and took girlies to school.

Friend came round for coffee and we had a chat.

She went.

What about you lot.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Can any of you come up with what MOB or MOBS stand for
> 
> something like
> My oversized bum Shaz,


      



rona said:


> Do you think I'm gonna be in trouble later for mine


Just a bit.......



rainy said:


> Nah she will never keep up with it all and i can be bribed :thumbup:


And don't think you can get way with that either Mrs Rainy......



rona said:


> Looks like we've got
> 
> My original bunch - shaz


Thats better 
how about - muppets out before screaming



Lily's Mum said:


> I love seeing my dogs eat toffee - I don't do it too often before you all lay in to me..but it is sooooo funny...


Me too, my horrible bad other half sticks (tiny tiny) bit to the roofs of their mouths, :lol: (not often)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Just a bit.......
> 
> And don't think you can get way with that either Mrs Rainy......
> 
> ...


I just agreed to keep my gob shut (what a novelty).


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I just agreed to keep my gob shut (what a novelty).


hi ya rainy how r u on this fine spring day


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going home soon, well I say home I mean via horse and then pick up mutts and go for walk so I'll be home at some point this evening! Anyway reason for saying is I've had a laugh here today, nice when everyone seems to be in the same silly mood!!! Shame can't be said for my office where all 4 of them have said around 3 words each all day....and that would have been about Emmerdale or Corrie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'm going home soon, well I say home I mean via horse and then pick up mutts and go for walk so I'll be home at some point this evening! Anyway reason for saying is I've had a laugh here today, nice when everyone seems to be in the same silly mood!!! Shame can't be said for my office where all 4 of them have said around 3 words each all day....and that would have been about Emmerdale or Corrie!


lol that sounds bad!!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> lol that sounds bad!!!


It's not the funnest place in the world. All the other people in the building ask me how I work in here..no choice when there are no other jobs around but bloody hell sometimes I just want to jump up and run around screaming...just to get a reaction!!! Even then they'd properbly ignore me and ask 'what you having for tea tonight?' :mad5:

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG TO late someone just said 'what shall I do for tea tonight?' OMG I could set my watch by them!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> lets talk about our days.
> 
> What about you lot.


Got out of bed the wrong side!
Burnt the bl**dy toast!
Slipped on the stairs and spilt a cup of hot coffee on my food!
Tripped over the s*dding dog!
Hung the washing out!!
It started peeing it down!
Banged my head on the cupboard door!
Lost my car keys!!


Shall I go on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

oh god! just stand up and say, "I dare any one of you to speak?"  

It can go one of two ways in my opinion. I am always the girl that won't shut the hell up and annoy people in the end


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Got out of bed the wrong side!
> Burnt the bl**dy toast!
> Slipped on the stairs and spilt a cup of hot coffee on my food!
> Tripped over the s*dding dog!
> ...


go on - what else?

how about all the commission coming your way for increased sales of arden, nature and not to mention local builders rubbing their hands in anticipation of building outbuildings to hold peoples stock...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> go on - what else?
> 
> how about all the commission coming your way for increased sales of arden, nature and not to mention local builders rubbing their hands in anticipation of building outbuildings to hold peoples stock...


Well you raised aft a laugh or a snigger more like keep going!
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well you raised aft a laugh or a snigger more like keep going!
> DT


what do I get if I get to melt the ice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> what do I get if I get to melt the ice?


Impossible task The Ice MAiden has nothing on me!!! she's my apprentice!
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

right my day....

Got woken up at 4.30 by the sodding blackbird that sits on the windowsil every morning singing! - its not even bothered by a cat sat at the other side :mad5:

went downstairs and realised i hadnt set the coffe machine the night before so had to wait for that :mad5::mad5:

got the kids up and dressed from 6-7

had a row with the EX again about me not letting them sleepover on school nights :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: all before 8am!

Set off for school, heavens opened so had to run back for buggy raincover.

got to school gates and realised I had left daughters lunchbox, school bag, story sack and pe bag at home - DOH!

came home, attempted the housework and then ate a HUGE bar of galaxy cookie crumble to cheer myself up!

Went back to school with the missing items, but still managed to forget the story sack

came home and did some washing, forgot to do the filter (it clogs after every tumble - washer/dryer), so flooded the floor :mad5:

went back on the school run (still minus story sack), collected kids, walked the long way back past the stream. Stopped to show the kids the frogspawn. Son threw his thomas the tank engine into stream. Got wet feet fishing it back out.

came home, cooked the kids an easy tea - beans on toast, and logged on here!

Feckin awful day!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right my day....
> 
> Got woken up at 4.30 by the sodding blackbird that sits on the windowsil every morning singing! - its not even bothered by a cat sat at the other side :mad5:
> 
> ...


think you need to hit the bottle


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Impossible task The Ice MAiden has nothing on me!!! she's my apprentice!
> DT


aww get your OH to give u a massage (thats all, not going down last nights route), or get him to wine and dine you to cheer you up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> aww get your OH to give u a massage (thats all, not going down last nights route), or get him to wine and dine you to cheer you up.


Can't he's gone to play with some birds! least I think thats where he's gone!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> right my day....
> 
> Got woken up at 4.30 by the sodding blackbird that sits on the windowsil every morning singing! - its not even bothered by a cat sat at the other side :mad5:
> 
> ...


Aww hun, sorry to hear you have had such an awful day. You deserve a nice glass of wine or vodka tonight and some more chocolate!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't he's gone to play with some birds! least I think thats where he's gone!


couldn't you have gone too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

oooh i have that planned already!

Still got the housework to tackle but cant really do it until the kids are in bed. Will get it all done and reward myself with a nice big glass of wine or 3


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> couldn't you have gone too?


Didn't want to! As he is near to where his eldest daughter lives (the one I don't like) he may be popping in to see her and I did not want to go! 
DT


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh i have that planned already!
> 
> Still got the housework to tackle but cant really do it until the kids are in bed. Will get it all done and reward myself with a nice big glass of wine or 3


It sounds like it is well deserved. Enjoy


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Didn't want to! As he is near to where his eldest daughter lives (the one I don't like) he may be popping in to see her and I did not want to go!
> DT


Oh, okay...sorry.

Was only a suggestion.:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello, i'm back.


My day STARTED last night with my daughters sore nooney as i haven't been to sleep yet !!!!!!!!


You can imagine just how chuffed i was when a new parent visited to finalise details of their child started and tried to inform me that her child was not to watch any TV while he was here.

He clearly watches LOTS at home as she went on to tell me all the CBeebies characters he likes and how he just wants to watch it all day.

So that would mean no TV for Sophie either.

Wouldn't mind but i don't shove the kids infront of the TV all day (hardly likely to get an Outstanding Ofsted doing that am i) 


I was very polite and tactful. My house MY rules 


So as you can see i am TICKETY BOO :incazzato:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Hello, i'm back.
> 
> My day STARTED last night with my daughters sore nooney as i haven't been to sleep yet !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


c beebies is excellent tv


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, you lot I'm off to junior/puppy school with the manic hyperactive hound.....
Drink lots of wine, have chocolate and be nice to each other after your bad days whilst I'm gone.....:001_tt2::001_tt2:

See you later 
Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Ok, you lot I'm off to junior/puppy school with the manic hyperactive hound.....
> Drink lots of wine, have chocolate and be nice to each other after your bad days whilst I'm gone.....:001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> See you later
> Sh xx


see ya have fun:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> c beebies is excellent tv


I pointed that out.

Think she thought us childminders sit here watching jeremy kyle all day ignoring the children (i only do that on Thursdays promise )

Joking aside it really winds me up when they expect you to impose restrictions they are not able to impose themselves.

I absolutely refuse to have a No TV or No sweeties policy in my house unless it is for health reasons. They are at home here it's not meant to be a punishment


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I pointed that out.
> 
> Think she thought us childminders sit here watching jeremy kyle all day ignoring the children (i only do that on Thursdays promise )
> 
> ...


I know exactly where u are coming from...I deal with parents whom kids have been put into care because of their poor parenting...and these parents dictate what food they want them to eat (when they never fed them), nappies to use and so on....drives me mad


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I know exactly where u are coming from...I deal with parents whom kids have been put into care because of their poor parenting...and these parents dictate what food they want them to eat (when they never fed them), nappies to use and so on....drives me mad


Why on earth do they think someone else should sort out their kids habits. This little one is obviously becoming a bit TV obsessed and she wants to cut his viewing down a bit so rather than switch it off at home she thinks i should.

I wouldn't mind but i probably have it on less when i am working than most childminders and parents because i don't have a TV in the playroom.

I forgot to add that Sophie had run amuk with the sudocreme i had carelessly left out last night  just to round the afternoon off.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My no 1 daughter has come home from school with a fever and is all clingy....

And my pussy is acting strangely


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> My no 1 daughter has come home from school with a fever and is all clingy....
> 
> And my pussy is acting strangely


Aw bless hope she is ok 

Thought we were keeping it sensible tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Why on earth do they think someone else should sort out their kids habits. This little one is obviously becoming a bit TV obsessed and she wants to cut his viewing down a bit so rather than switch it off at home she thinks i should.
> 
> I wouldn't mind but i probably have it on less when i am working than most childminders and parents because i don't have a TV in the playroom.
> 
> I forgot to add that Sophie had run amuk with the sudocreme i had carelessly left out last night  just to round the afternoon off.


grrr parents like that do my noodle in!

My daughter is currently on a TV ban this week, she broke her disney ornament (after several warnings to put it back and be careful), then cheeked me about it when i got cross. Suffice to say she now has no tv privilages for the week. 

Its a shame cos i quite like cbeebies, n horrid henry  - i detest in the night garden though.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> grrr parents like that do my noodle in!
> 
> My daughter is currently on a TV ban this week, she broke her disney ornament (after several warnings to put it back and be careful), then cheeked me about it when i got cross. Suffice to say she now has no tv privilages for the week.
> 
> Its a shame cos i quite like cbeebies, n horrid henry  - i detest in the night garden though.


I sometimes watch c beebies even when the kids aint here  do i need help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

i think it's just a routine you get into, a bit like coming on here
And we all need help
To escape


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I sometimes watch c beebies even when the kids aint here  do i need help?


God YES !!!!!

I've met Boogie Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

hehe and ive met justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe and ive met justin


oooooo have you. Is he really annoying??

Boogie Pete was lovely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

lol actually no he was really lovely! He came to the special schools in the same school campus as my daughters, and came to chat to everyone at hometime. Really lovely fella, very genuine! Taught us mums to swear in makaton too 

My little boy is obsessed with somethng special lol

Is there anyone you dislike from cbeebies - i cant stand sara jane


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol actually no he was really lovely! He came to the special schools in the same school campus as my daughters, and came to chat to everyone at hometime. Really lovely fella, very genuine! Taught us mums to swear in makaton too
> 
> My little boy is obsessed with somethng special lol
> 
> Is there anyone you dislike from cbeebies - i cant stand sara jane


Oh god me neither, soooooo RADA. Sophie loves Something Special, she is 2 and does the signing.

Boogie Pete was lovely, he came to do a fundraiser for us (you van hire him ) and we were all flirting outrageously by the end.

He was really good value for money, not at all starry. We couldn't afford Justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh I forgot GRANNY BL#@+Y MURRAY.

Who on earth decided childminders should be like THAT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

I am sorry if I am being a bit sensitive here, but I think this is being a bit rude to other Forums members, you all having your little chats together without it being open to other members?

Or have I missed something?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

It's all double Dutch to me, never had kids and haven't watched kids tv for 40 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Oh I forgot GRANNY BL#@+Y MURRAY.
> 
> Who on earth decided childminders should be like THAT !!!!!!!!!!


lmao i forgot about her too!!!! Mind you most of the characters on that program do my head in! And why is she a granny when she is clearly about 35?? And why does she patronise every person? ARGH i cant stand her!

Please will somebody shoot the fimbles, and close down the tweenies nursery due to under-subscription 

i like charlie n lola lol, so does my little girl, its her bedtime programme normally, along with horrid henry (not cbeebies i know), and space pirates lol.

I like boogie beebies, pinky dinky doo, doodle do, mister maker (but please put it on at a different time, i dont want nagging about glue and plasteceine at tea time grrr), hehe i like most.

My lad is nearly 3 lol, so similar to your girl.  I should be worried as his other favourite programmes are FiFi and Tinkerbell movie  ;p


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> I am sorry if I am being a bit sensitive here, but I think this is being a bit rude to other Forums members, you all having your little chats together without it being open to other members?
> 
> Or have I missed something?


It's open to all 

I know it's been going on a bit but if you wade back through you will see lots of new people have just joined in.

It's not exclusive anyone can join in and all are welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

aww i'm sorry, were only chatting about kids tv - nothing sinister?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

At least lets have some pics of all these characters:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

just re-read your post lol,

the whole idea of this is to welcome new members and make everyone feel included. To spread a little laughter too where possible.

come on in and pull up a seat


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

granny murray


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

sarah jane


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao i forgot about her too!!!! Mind you most of the characters on that program do my head in! And why is she a granny when she is clearly about 35?? And why does she patronise every person? ARGH i cant stand her!
> 
> Please will somebody shoot the fimbles, and close down the tweenies nursery due to under-subscription
> 
> ...


I agree on ALL of that. Sophie would be up for adoption if she insisted on the Tweenies.

Wouldn't worry me and my OH have always said Matt is our little princess and he is 6  He loves Wonderpets 

But they both LOVE Dick and Dom and do the Bogies game all the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> I am sorry if I am being a bit sensitive here, but I think this is being a bit rude to other Forums members, you all having your little chats together without it being open to other members?
> 
> Or have I missed something?


You are not being over sensitive at all! the idea of this thread was started by Rona with every good intention of making new members feel welcome. I do think given time that aim will be fulfilled.
However, At the moment I feel that any new member stumbling on this thread will be immediately feel intimidated!!! This is not intentional may I add - just the way that the familairariy of the established members seems to be coming across.

Join in the chat !!! They don't bite!!! not very often anyway
lol
DT *an ex member of the mob*


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> granny murray


You must have had that stored somewhere
That was so quick


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> sarah jane


I am sure she is a lovely person in real life but i could just slap her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

justin









rainy i cant find boogie petes photo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> I am sure she is a lovely person in real life but i could just slap her.


you and me both! silly pigtails on a 35yr old woman FFS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

View attachment pete.bmp


sorry i can only do thumbnails


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They don't bite!!! not very often anyway
> lol
> DT *an ex member of the mob*


i dont bite unless asked.

Honestly, the point of this is to help new members feel welcome, and not intimidated. If it did, then we cant be doing a good job. For that i'm sorry 

I'm a newbie (only joined this month), and i know that the ladies here made me feel very welcome. Just jump on in! Sorry for the kids tv talk lol, just 2 toddler mums having a rant :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You must have had that stored somewhere
> That was so quick


For darts practice :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

lol thats the one rainy! 

I keep meaning to take my two to the theatre to watch him!

I did see big cook little cook doing some very very blue stand up the other night   it just didnt seem right! :skep:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You must have had that stored somewhere
> That was so quick


google is my friend!

lmao at darts practice 

actually thats not a bad idea!

I quite like the wii boxing!

Will be having a go at that later. Have a wiimii named after my ex :cornut: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

See, I thought you were on about cartoon characters
Couldn't understand how you'd met them:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are not being over sensitive at all! the idea of this thread was started by Rona with every good intention of making new members feel welcome. I do think given time that aim will be fulfilled.
> However, At the moment I feel that any new member stumbling on this thread will be immediately feel intimidated!!! This is not intentional may I add - just the way that the familairariy of the established members seems to be coming across.
> 
> Join in the chat !!! They don't bite!!! not very often anyway
> ...


I see the point. Not really sure how we remedy that and keep the thread going. Any suggestions gang ??????

This is quite a "general" subject we are discussing at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol thats the one rainy!
> 
> I keep meaning to take my two to the theatre to watch him!
> 
> I did see big cook little cook doing some very very blue stand up the other night   it just didnt seem right! :skep:


If they like Boogie Beebies it is worth it.

BC & LC do a football show too don't they. I always imagine them as soon as the cameras stop, **** out, swigging beer talking about women, farting and burping


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> See, I thought you were on about cartoon characters
> Couldn't understand how you'd met them:001_huh::001_huh:


big cook little cook on top form ut:  big cook little cook day job

i think id get a rap on the knuckles if i posted a link to their other job :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> If they like Boogie Beebies it is worth it.
> 
> BC & LC do a football show too don't they. I always imagine them as soon as the cameras stop, **** out, swigging beer talking about women, farting and burping


lol they love boogie beebies 

Trouble is the songs get in your head!...... can you do the kangaroo....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

How on earth do you all sit through stuff like that!!!!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> I see the point. Not really sure how we remedy that and keep the thread going. Any suggestions gang ??????
> 
> This is quite a "general" subject we are discussing at the moment.


Afternoon all! could we not tempt them by getting them to come over and to introduce them selves over here since there is quite a few of us here? and maybe ask them a few questions get them to ask us a few questions tell us bout their hobbies kind of make them the topic? i know we have an introductions page but her newbies can talk together rather then have seperate threads?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol they love boogie beebies
> 
> Trouble is the songs get in your head!...... can you do the kangaroo....


MANGO GO GO MANGO....

SHAKE YOUR COCONUTS


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Afternoon all! could we not tempt them by getting them to come over and to introduce them selves over here since there is quite a few of us here? and maybe ask them a few questions get them to ask us a few questions tell us bout their hobbies kind of make them the topic? i know we have an introductions page but her newbies can talk together rather then have seperate threads?


lol 20 questions? for us all to fill in and vice versa?

good idea, but i wouldnt want it to be like an interrogation


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

AlexT said:


> Afternoon all! could we not tempt them by getting them to come over and to introduce them selves over here since there is quite a few of us here? and maybe ask them a few questions get them to ask us a few questions tell us bout their hobbies kind of make them the topic? i know we have an introductions page but her newbies can talk together rather then have seperate threads?


I think all we can keep doing is ensuring people know it's not exclusive and encourage them in.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol 20 questions? for us all to fill in and vice versa?
> 
> good idea, but i wouldnt want it to be like an interrogation


hey true don't want to intimidate them but yeh maybe like a questionaire (spelling) type thing from them to fill in then when we know what people like we will be able to talk about them topics


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Also try and keep our conversations general, like the Cbeebies thing and not too many in jokes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> How on earth do you all sit through stuff like that!!!!!


lol rona you get used to it!

I can sing most of the theme tunes by heart :blushing:

I limit kids tv time lol, its just the tunes are annoyingly catchy! The sort that wont get out of your head at all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

AlexT said:


> hey true don't want to intimidate them but yeh maybe like a questionaire (spelling) type thing from them to fill in then when we know what people like we will be able to talk about them topics


I may struggle with that considering i thought Rona and Lilys Mum were the same person for my first week on here (long story). I have trouble remembering facts about people ut:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Jokes I like Jokes, this time last night I was in tears laughing so much


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Also try and keep our conversations general, like the Cbeebies thing and not too many in jokes.


agreed, steer clear of the in jokes, help people not to feel excluded, and be as welcoming as possible to any stray people who happen into the thread. The more the merrier i say


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

peppa pig,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> I may struggle with that considering i thought Rona and Lilys Mum were the same person for my first week on here (long story). I have trouble remembering facts about people ut:


lol i recognise people by their avatars! god help me if you change yours! I'll get one of my own sorted this week lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> peppa pig,,,,


Sophies favourite


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

yep i love peppa lol SNORT  daddy pig is my fave ;p


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Jokes I like Jokes, this time last night I was in tears laughing so much


Think we are all a bit reserved after last night, Think we scared a few off


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

what shall we talk about now


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i recognise people by their avatars! god help me if you change yours! I'll get one of my own sorted this week lol!


That's why she thought we were the same person


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

yeh and when they stummble into the thread we should all make sure we say hi so they know their welcome ask them how they are offer them some vokda or a cuppa tea what ever they preffer


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

AlexT said:


> yeh and when they stummble into the thread we should all make sure we say hi so they know their welcome ask them how they are offer them some vokda or a cuppa tea what ever they preffer


That suggestion I Like:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

AlexT said:


> yeh and when they stummble into the thread we should all make sure we say hi so they know their welcome ask them how they are offer them some vokda or a cuppa tea what ever they preffer


and lets keep it tidy, plump up the cushions and vac the hair up


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> That's why she thought we were the same person


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

talking about kids.....

any ideas on where to get a decent tudor costume for a little girl?

She is being anne boleyn. I did have one on order from thailand lol, but it wont be ready in time  so cancelled order. 

Would be good if it could grow with her. We have been given a list of whats needed - feking school

* tudor gown with long bell sleeves, underskirts and as long as possilble. edit, long gown, long bell sleeves i mean
* french hood

must be authentic looking - no medieval dresses.

Now This is one of my pet hates with the school. I know most of the parents are high earners ad its in a very good area, however not all of us are made of money . Anyone handy with a sewing machine? - hint hint!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> and lets keep it tidy, plump up the cushions and vac the hair up


sounds good to me, i should probably brush my hair too


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Think we are all a bit reserved after last night, Think we scared a few off


have i found the mob now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

christine c said:


> have i found the mob now?


Hello Christine, I tried twice last night to pm you but for some reason it wouldn't work.
Glad you made it, we are a bit quiet tonight but you are very welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

christine c said:


> have i found the mob now?


Hellllooooooooooo you found us then 

Tea or Vodka???????


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Emmm
Hate to be the one to mention this - but have you had any new members post on this thread today??? The reason I ask is that the one person who did dare to venture on (just a few pages back) only posted the once and now is completely buried in the cr*p!!!

Just thought I'd mention it like, and not intending to cause a row because at the end of the day you are all my friends!!! and maybe I am one of the few people who feel able to mention this little misendever,!!
love
DT


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

christine c said:


> have i found the mob now?


hey christine


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

christine c said:


> have i found the mob now?


Hi christine, come and talk to us - we're desperate for new blood, lol.
Know any good jokes??

Seriously though welcome, we're just a bit daft nothing to worry about!

(Hi all I'm back, knackered and frustrated but back.....):001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Hi christine, come and talk to us - we're desperate for new blood, lol.
> Know any good jokes??
> 
> Seriously though welcome, we're just a bit daft nothing to worry about!
> ...


Had a bit of trouble with your little darling then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

dt, i did notice, and i did reply to them a couple of times.... with no reply 

Not sure what the solution is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

hey christine nice to see you here


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

lol shaz what did he (or didnt he) do?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

wow took me 5 pages to catch up from when i went to my interview. 

Hi all
Hi christine
Here is the vodka \_/
i dont do tea sorry!

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Emmm
> Hate to be the one to mention this - but have you had any new members post on this thread today??? The reason I ask is that the one person who did dare to venture on (just a few pages back) only posted the once and now is completely buried in the cr*p!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it like, and not intending to cause a row because at the end of the day you are all my friends!!! and maybe I am one of the few people who feel able to mention this little misendever,!!
> ...


If it's the one i'm thinking of i responded to. Not sure how we could have been any friendlier and if we weren't on here chatting how would anyone have known if a newbie ventured on?

I thought the aim was just a general chat thread for whoever was on at the time and trying to encourage people to join in :blink:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

ok so my day!

Got up, fed candy and misty, had a wash,
Hubby did the kids, walked to school, 
came home
come on forum, weighted puppies, cleaned whelping box, 
when to post office for billys mummy, went to shop, 
got paige, fed paige, wet on forum, remembered interview,
panicked, washed up breakfast and paiges lunch things, 
had coffee, went to interview, went to mercedes benz, 
came home, cooked dinner, fed dogs, answered phone (in laws)
read the kids books, put 2 of the 4 to bed (hubby did the other 2) 
looked at GSCE things and uni stuff, came to this thread to catch up.

Question! whats the goverment thing for the Math and english thing you can do free?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

candysmum said:


> wow took me 5 pages to catch up from when i went to my interview.
> 
> Hi all
> Hi christine
> ...


THANKYOU CANDY! I so so so need that!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Had a bit of trouble with your little darling then?





billyboysmammy said:


> lol shaz what did he (or didnt he) do?


Just a bit....he's gone from star of the class to bottom of the class. 
On a weekend we take him out and tire him mentally (since he's on restricted exercise) but in the week he's at my mum's whilst I work, and doesn't get that same experience (no criticism of my mum intended). So by evening he's so hyper.....
Tonight all he was intrested in was the other dogs, not even chicken or liver cake  Now he's tearing up my lounge.....
lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

was it this one? get rid of your gremlns


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Just a bit....he's gone from star of the class to bottom of the class.
> On a weekend we take him out and tire him mentally (since he's on restricted exercise) but in the week he's at my mum's whilst I work, and doesn't get that same experience (no criticism of my mum intended). So by evening he's so hyper.....
> Tonight all he was intrested in was the other dogs, not even chicken or liver cake  Now he's tearing up my lounge.....
> lol :lol::lol:


Ha Ha Oscar is asleep under the coffee table (his usual evening place unless he is on my feet) Think i have the laziest Cocker Spaniel in the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> If it's the one i'm thinking of i responded to. Not sure how we could have been any friendlier and if we weren't on here chatting how would anyone have known if a newbie ventured on?
> 
> I thought the aim was just a general chat thread for whoever was on at the time and trying to encourage people to join in :blink:


Not sure what the plan is Rainy - but looks like I have lost the plot! I know that the members contributing on this thread are nice genuine forum members, who will go that extra mile!! the reason I am able to say this is because I have been here awhile, but alas I feel to a newbie looking in that the picture they see is maybe not quite the same, with many people sitting on the sidelines just looking in.

Just my opinion like and not one that I intend debating.
regards
DT

DT


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Ha Ha Oscar is asleep under the coffee table (his usual evening place unless he is on my feet) Think i have the laziest Cocker Spaniel in the world.


Bless, wish Zach felt sleepy! except I don't really as surely if he's bouncy he's not in any pain (fingers crossed).
I SO SO miss walking my dog!!! it was hard enough losing my Red and getting a pup that you can't walk for miles like we did Red, but now even those half hour walks aren't allowed 

Sorry moan over, I'm just getting frustrated because I worked so hard at getting him to walk nicely and it's all going down the pan now 

Definately moan over now.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Ha Ha Oscar is asleep under the coffee table (his usual evening place unless he is on my feet) Think i have the laziest Cocker Spaniel in the world.


It's definitely not typical spaniel


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not sure what the plan is Rainy - but looks like I have lost the plot! I know that the members contributing on this thread are nice genuine forum members, who will go that extra mile!! the reason I am able to say this is because I have been here awhile, but alas I feel to a newbie looking in that the picture they see is maybe not quite the same, with many people sitting on the sidelines just looking in.
> 
> Just my opinion like and not one that I intend debating.
> regards
> ...


Chill:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not sure what the plan is Rainy - but looks like I have lost the plot! I know that the members contributing on this thread are nice genuine forum members, who will go that extra mile!! the reason I am able to say this is because I have been here awhile, but alas I feel to a newbie looking in that the picture they see is maybe not quite the same, with many people sitting on the sidelines just looking in.
> 
> Just my opinion like and not one that I intend debating.
> regards
> ...


I understand what you are saying, just not sure what we can do about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

awwwwww Billy has finally been accepted (for now) by my old moggy! They are curled up asleep together on the back of the sofa


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> It's definitely not typical spaniel


Maybe it's because he isn't a working cocker??

He is very chilled (except for him naughty frenzies). Funny i am just realising how good he is.

He has learnt "wait". How many 4 month old puppies will "sit" and "wait" outside the back door while everyone piles in Bless him.

Even my OH is impressed. He was so well behaved at Southwold at the weekend (the dog was quite good too).


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

All kids are tucked up in bed - but no 1 daughter will be up in the night once her medicine has worn off

Lily is gnawing her meat filled bone.

Poppy my heinz is in her usual position - asleep.

Cats are sleeping in the laundry basket.

Hubby has gone to a concert.

I am here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Bless, wish Zach felt sleepy! except I don't really as surely if he's bouncy he's not in any pain (fingers crossed).
> I SO SO miss walking my dog!!! it was hard enough losing my Red and getting a pup that you can't walk for miles like we did Red, but now even those half hour walks aren't allowed
> 
> Sorry moan over, I'm just getting frustrated because I worked so hard at getting him to walk nicely and it's all going down the pan now
> ...


Sorry not ignoring you just trying to keep up, am a bit tired.

It must be pants 

I would really miss my walks now.
When are his next tests?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Chill:biggrin:


hehe
Is that the OK to get the waccy baccy out???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Bless, wish Zach felt sleepy! except I don't really as surely if he's bouncy he's not in any pain (fingers crossed).
> I SO SO miss walking my dog!!! it was hard enough losing my Red and getting a pup that you can't walk for miles like we did Red, but now even those half hour walks aren't allowed
> 
> Sorry moan over, I'm just getting frustrated because I worked so hard at getting him to walk nicely and it's all going down the pan now
> ...


I know exactly how you feel, i had no proper walks for 5 months


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> hehe
> Is that the OK to get the waccy baccy out???


God yes :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> hehe
> Is that the OK to get the waccy baccy out???


You got some?
Share it round, though I Don't, honest I don''t

your not gonna believe that are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> God yes :cornut:


Thought your ears would prick up


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> You got some?
> Share it round, though I Don't, honest I don''t
> 
> your not gonna believe that are you?


i believe you

but is the time and place to be discussing it


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought your ears would prick up


Just want some for my OH so he stops grumping and goes to sleep and i won't feel guilty.

Oh and i neeeeeeeed to sleep tonight. My daughter has so much sudocream on her bum tonight she nearly slid out the cot.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My little one will be up in the night tonight. Great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> i believe you
> 
> but is the time and place to be discussing it


good point:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Just want some for my OH so he stops grumping and goes to sleep and i won't feel guilty.
> 
> Oh and i neeeeeeeed to sleep tonight. My daughter has so much sudocream on her bum tonight she nearly slid out the cot.


is it nappy rash?

poor thing  my daughter used to get ulcers from her nappy's. Went on for ages until i switched her to cloth. son never seems to get much rash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> My little one will be up in the night tonight. Great stuff.


How is she??


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Sorry not ignoring you just trying to keep up, am a bit tired.
> 
> It must be pants
> 
> ...





rona said:


> I know exactly how you feel, i had no proper walks for 5 months


Sorry, I know I'm moaning. Hope I don't have to wait that long Rona (fingers crossed).

We're back at the vets tomorrow for next set of Cartrophen injections, so hopefully I can find out a bit more from the vet about what he thinks is wrong and what happens next. He said he'd go through the x-rays with me. So I'll hopefully feel better (or worse ) if I know what I'm dealing with.

At the risk of being anti-social think i'll leave you all to it tonight and come back when I'm not so sorry for myself :lol:
Nite, nite. Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight Rainy, and the wee ones nonny is better :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> How is she??


She is okay now because she is drugged up, but she gets sore throats on a fairly regular basis - and with it she gets a temp.

The medicine keeps the fever and pain down.

But (sorry tmi) she normally vomits with it - gets rid of the bug I guess.

I don't give her antibiotics as I believe in building up her immune system. nd to be fair she normally shakes them off in 48 hours..

So luv - may be we will both be up tonight with poorly kids..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Sorry, I know I'm moaning. Hope I don't have to wait that long Rona (fingers crossed).
> 
> We're back at the vets tomorrow for next set of Cartrophen injections, so hopefully I can find out a bit more from the vet about what he thinks is wrong and what happens next. He said he'd go through the x-rays with me. So I'll hopefully feel better (or worse ) if I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. Night sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Nite Nite, I think we are all tired tonight, hopefully we will be back on form tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> is it nappy rash?
> 
> poor thing  my daughter used to get ulcers from her nappy's. Went on for ages until i switched her to cloth. son never seems to get much rash.


No she is out of nappies just sore.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Sorry, I know I'm moaning. Hope I don't have to wait that long Rona (fingers crossed).
> 
> We're back at the vets tomorrow for next set of Cartrophen injections, so hopefully I can find out a bit more from the vet about what he thinks is wrong and what happens next. He said he'd go through the x-rays with me. So I'll hopefully feel better (or worse ) if I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> ...


night night sweet heat. hope you get your head down and have a good nights sleep. hope things go well with doglet tomorrow.

I won't mention that I am taking Lily to a beautiful Country Park tomorrow with some friends,,,dogs have mad half hour then we all go for cake and coffee


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> She is okay now because she is drugged up, but she gets sore throats on a fairly regular basis - and with it she gets a temp.
> 
> The medicine keeps the fever and pain down.
> 
> ...


Sophie should be fine.

Poor little one, is it like tonsillitis ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> night night sweet heat. hope you get your head down and have a good nights sleep. hope things go well with doglet tomorrow.
> 
> I won't mention that I am taking Lily to a beautiful Country Park tomorrow with some friends,,,dogs have mad half hour then we all go for cake and coffee


That's just cruel:001_huh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> night night sweet heat. hope you get your head down and have a good nights sleep. hope things go well with doglet tomorrow.
> 
> I won't mention that I am taking Lily to a beautiful Country Park tomorrow with some friends,,,dogs have mad half hour then we all go for cake and coffee


That's not in Milton is it??


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

nite nite part timers Expect a pay cut!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Sophie should be fine.
> 
> Poor little one, is it like tonsillitis ?


yes it is - when she was a baby she got it real bad and used to be ill for 7 days,, but now her immune system has built up and fights it off real quick...


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> That's not in Milton is it??


No it is East Carlton COuntry Park - fab place. Lovely play ground for kids. Loads of space for dogs. Lake with ducks..

and it even has shops with a cafe selling decent coffee and cakes....

In Northants we have lots of nice places to go to////


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> No it is East Carlton COuntry Park - fab place. Lovely play ground for kids. Loads of space for dogs. Lake with ducks..
> 
> and it even has shops with a cafe selling decent coffee and cakes....
> 
> In Northants we have lots of nice places to go to////


Sounds just like the country park at the end of my road. They are just building a "natural" play area for the older kids, it looks great.

They are building big Olympic rowing lakes behind my house so it's all tied in with that.

Would have been funny if it had been


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a quick reminder ........... the apprentice is on in 5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Just a quick reminder ........... the apprentice is on in 5!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for that


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Just a quick reminder ........... the apprentice is on in 5!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sampuppy, how are you today


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Thanks Sampuppy, how are you today


Do you think you'll get an answer, the apprentice is on you know


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Do you think you'll get an answer, the apprentice is on you know


Doh. Might hit the bath.

See you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

hello everyone i am here, how are my fellow friends this evening ...
have i missed much ?? xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hello everyone i am here, how are my fellow friends this evening ...
> have i missed much ?? xxx


You've missed it all tonight, think they ahve all gone to watch the apprentice. Very quiet was just off to the bath, catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> You've missed it all tonight, think they ahve all gone to watch the apprentice. Very quiet was just off to the bath, catch you tomorrow xx


ooh lol i have been around just hadent poped in here...
enjoy your bath have a nice white wine lol...catch you soon xx
take care xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> You've missed it all tonight, think they ahve all gone to watch the apprentice. Very quiet was just off to the bath, catch you tomorrow xx


Nite Rainy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hello hello just havin a sneaky look


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> hello hello just havin a sneaky look


Hello, everybodies been good tonight


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rona said:


> Hello, everybodies been good tonight


haha ok lets see how long it lasts:aureola:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

good to hear it lol...how are you to..x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> haha ok lets see how long it lasts:aureola:


Not long I hope we could do with more of a laugh, just not like last night


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Not long I hope we could do with more of a laugh, just not like last night


I'm on me best behaviour tonight!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm on me best behaviour tonight!!!


lol how are you.? xx

i was wondering were you were...where you been x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> lol how are you.? xx
> 
> i was wondering were you were...where you been x


I've been doing housework, watching apprentice (and nearly throwing the TV out of the window), walking dogs, looking after hubs etc.....

How's you? xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I've been doing housework, watching apprentice (and nearly throwing the TV out of the window), walking dogs, looking after hubs etc.....
> 
> How's you? xxxx


ohh you have been a busy bee aww poor tv lol what did it do??
im ok thank you, had an exam to day which i failed, but there lettin me try again so i can do my vet nursing..so not the best of day but i will get ther..!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> ohh you have been a busy bee aww poor tv lol what did it do??
> im ok thank you, had an exam to day which i failed, but there lettin me try again so i can do my vet nursing..so not the best of day but i will get ther..!!


glad you get to do it again!!! good luck!!!

I was about to throw tv out of window because of the stupidity of the apprentices....... how thick can that many 'intellignt' people be?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> glad you get to do it again!!! good luck!!!
> 
> I was about to throw tv out of window because of the stupidity of the apprentices....... how thick can that many 'intellignt' people be?????


aww poor tv gets it in the neck coz of the dimwits of the world lol...thanks you i might just need a little sunshine to help me pass lol...x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> aww poor tv gets it in the neck coz of the dimwits of the world lol...thanks you i might just need a little sunshine to help me pass lol...x


sending you lots of sunshine!!!!!!!!!!

I wouldn't really hurt my tv,.... might hurt people at shy soon if they don't sort out my channel 4!!!! I can't watch/ sky+ anything on it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> sending you lots of sunshine!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't really hurt my tv,.... might hurt people at shy soon if they don't sort out my channel 4!!!! I can't watch/ sky+ anything on it!!!!


well that is a reason to hurt someone lol...thanks you for the sunshine...
i dont no what i can send you lots of lol..??
you will have to let me no lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> well that is a reason to hurt someone lol...thanks you for the sunshine...
> i dont no what i can send you lots of lol..??
> you will have to let me no lol


ideas in my tattoo thread????? that ould help me......xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

done im not good at giving advise though lol cc


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> done im not good at giving advise though lol cc


thank You. much appreciate xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

i looked on your profile and now understand bless you..are you all ok now ..xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> i looked on your profile and now understand bless you..are you all ok now ..xx


yes....at last... took 6 years but am finally ok... Life's way too short to spend time worrying about the small sdtuff!! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> yes....at last... took 6 years but am finally ok... Life's way too short to spend time worrying about the small sdtuff!! xxxx


aww bless...glad ur ok now...i was looking at your pic and your really pretty..


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> aww bless...glad ur ok now...i was looking at your pic and your really pretty..


thank the lord for clinique!!!!!!lol... I'm off to bed..... got lots to do tomorrow!!!! xxxxx night xxxxx thank youxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> thank the lord for clinique!!!!!!lol... I'm off to bed..... got lots to do tomorrow!!!! xxxxx night xxxxx thank youxxxx


night sleep tight 
takecare xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> night sleep tight
> takecare xx


yoiu too... don't let the bed bugs bite xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

we gonna make this post 1000 by the end of the day????


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Rainy.
I don't know if we should lay this thread to bed
It was a good idea but I feel the original concept isn't working, getting to hottest thread wasn't the prime intention.
I think we have helped a few new people to feel welcome but it may be having the opposite effect now.The second day certainly got us lot out talking to newbies so it's done some good

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

rona said:


> Hi Rainy.
> I don't know if we should lay this thread to bed
> It was a good idea but I feel the original concept isn't working, getting to hottest thread wasn't the prime intention.
> I think we have helped a few new people to feel welcome but it may be having the opposite effect now.The second day certainly got us lot out talking to newbies so it's done some good
> ...


I completely agree, i think it has done what it was meant to do (very clever by the way  )

Maybe we should just revive it as and when it is needed (basically when we all forget our manners )


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I will keep my MOB signature for a week or so and then kill that too


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

rona said:


> I will keep my MOB signature for a week or so and then kill that too


xxxxxxxxx

Off to do real life stuff again  Have a good morning.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Hi Rainy.
> I don't know if we should lay this thread to bed
> It was a good idea but I feel the original concept isn't working, getting to hottest thread wasn't the prime intention.
> I think we have helped a few new people to feel welcome but it may be having the opposite effect now.The second day certainly got us lot out talking to newbies so it's done some good
> ...


Just briefly checking in, Think that's probably a good idea otherwise we risk being seen as too much of a clique imo. Plus we have more laughs spontaneously!:001_tt2:
However, it has worked in that I think it has focused us more on making newbies welcome, ironically the opposite of a clique??

Thanks for the fun though and the thought Rona xx

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Just briefly checking in, Think that's probably a good idea otherwise we risk being seen as too much of a clique imo. Plus we have more laughs spontaneously!:001_tt2:
> However, it has worked in that I think it has focused us more on making newbies welcome, ironically the opposite of a clique??
> 
> Thanks for the fun though and the thought Rona xx
> ...


Catch you around the forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

makes complete sense!

The last thing this was intended to do was to form a type of clique. Hopefully newbies who stumble accross this thread will revive it on occasions, and it has served the purpose to focus our gobby ass's at welcoming new forum members! - all good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Just briefly checking in, Think that's probably a good idea otherwise we risk being seen as too much of a clique imo. Plus we have more laughs spontaneously!:001_tt2:
> However, it has worked in that I think it has focused us more on making newbies welcome, ironically the opposite of a clique??
> 
> Thanks for the fun though and the thought Rona xx
> ...


I agree we have more fun when we bump into each other 

(couldn't resist the 1000 post) xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

1001 - over and out.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning all.  Well, it's the afternoon now......

How's everyone? I'm stuck at home, ill. The dog is spread out on the sofa, lying on his back with his legs in the air and has been sleeping all morning! I've been spending money I don't have on ebay!  Good thing I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> Morning all.  Well, it's the afternoon now......
> 
> How's everyone? I'm stuck at home, ill. The dog is spread out on the sofa, lying on his back with his legs in the air and has been sleeping all morning! I've been spending money I don't have on ebay!  Good thing I get paid tomorrow.


Hiya, you sound REALLY poorly 

We decided just to chat amongst the other threads as we wondered if this one was getting a bit cliquey. If you read back a couple of pages you can catch up :thumbup:

Was it the car harness you bought?????


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

rainy said:


> Hiya, you sound REALLY poorly
> 
> We decided just to chat amongst the other threads as we wondered if this one was getting a bit cliquey. If you read back a couple of pages you can catch up :thumbup:
> 
> Was it the car harness you bought?????


I am seriously ill. :aureola: Too infected and germy to go to work! It sucks working in a nursery because you catch stuff but when you do get ill, they ask you to take time to fully recover and not bring your germs back! 
**sniffs for good effect**

Yep and a lead and collar. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> I am seriously ill. :aureola: Too infected and germy to go to work! It sucks working in a nursery because you catch stuff but when you do get ill, they ask you to take time to fully recover and not bring your germs back!
> **sniffs for good effect**
> 
> Yep and a lead and collar. :thumbup:


I always get germy kids brought by parents who insist they are ok and then my whole family gets it and i don't get paid for a fortnight :cursing:

Saw the new lead and collar, very smart. Still trying to justify the £30 for the one i want is


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

its a tough old world. germs everywhere. Little one has her full blown sore throat now so am chucking alternate calpol and ibuprofen down her and being her personal slave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> its a tough old world. germs everywhere. Little one has her full blown sore throat now so am chucking alternate calpol and ibuprofen down her and being her personal slave.


Yuk. Poor thing 

Are we being naughty talking in here :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Yuk. Poor thing
> 
> Are we being naughty talking in here :devil:


don't see why. gotta talk somewhere aint we?


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> its a tough old world. germs everywhere. Little one has her full blown sore throat now so am chucking alternate calpol and ibuprofen down her and being her personal slave.


Sorry to hear about your little one. I was told by a relative who is a nurse practitioner that if you give some coca cola along with the Ibuprofen, that it helps even more - something to do with the caffeine in the coke?? I've tried it before and it does seem to help it along. Hope he/she gets better soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> don't see why. gotta talk somewhere aint we?


i suppose it stops us hijacking theads with idle gossip.

I did wonder if there should be a "chat" thread where groups could go for a gossip. I suppose that's what the chat room is for though rolleyes: DOH )


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> i suppose it stops us hijacking theads with idle gossip.
> 
> I did wonder if there should be a "chat" thread where groups could go for a gossip. I suppose that's what the chat room is for though rolleyes: DOH )


I might start a different thread for our idle chats


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

good idea  no names mentioned means anyone should feel they can come along in!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> good idea  no names mentioned means anyone should feel they can come along in!


Can I hijack it????? can we have the hijackers thread?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Can I hijack it????? can we have the hijackers thread?????


Do what you like sweety


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> i suppose it stops us hijacking theads with idle gossip.
> 
> I did wonder if there should be a "chat" thread where groups could go for a gossip. I suppose that's what the chat room is for though rolleyes: DOH )





Lily's Mum said:


> I might start a different thread for our idle chats


I quite like that idea.... the chit chat thread!!
:lol:

Sh x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

hi guys 

i am back from the school run what an adventure. my good day turned bad went worse than that

3 year old fell down the hill thats at school done in her ankle
5 year old decided to walk on a high curb by the field and slipped and landed on her face chipping her tooth and now has a swallon mouth a bleeding tooth

6 year old ran in front of a car (oh boy did i scream at her)

8 year old told me his mobile didn't work but the idoit hadn't turned it on so i had a scream match with him

I have had enough this evening and when hubby comes in i know theres gonna be a fight about the stupid insurance claim.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

candysmum said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am back from the school run what an adventure. my good day turned bad went worse than that
> 
> ...


Oh dear Hon, think you deserve a drink this eve. LM has started an idle chat thread btw, I think we're moving over to that rather than this one (no names in the title!!)

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

candysmum said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am back from the school run what an adventure. my good day turned bad went worse than that
> 
> ...


oooh bad day 

here have a vodka \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ or four!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh bad day
> 
> here have a vodka \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ or four!


Think it may take more than 4


----------

